# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.....TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Please could everyone let me know when you are testing and i'll get a 2ww list up.

Hope everyone is doing ok......fab to get the boards back 

Love, luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx

​


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizzy,

I am testing on Friday 4th August 

Never thought I could cope with a 2ww with out you guys, but I have done okay 

Jax


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Jaxx

Just wanted to wish you all the best for the 6th I have everything crossed for you. Really hope it works for you this time and your dream comes true. I hope to start tx in October now my surgery is over sorry to butt in on this thread but wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you Guys.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

AUG/SEPT 2WW ~ New list for you 

Panda 12 Jul ICSI 
Blue Lotus 20 Jul ICSI 
noo69 22 Jul IVF 
elena67 23 Jul IVF 
wishing and hoping 25 Jul IVF  
jax999 4 Aug ICSI 
tea 4 Aug IVF 
liz6969 4 Aug ICSI 
snaffles 4 Aug FET 
Teoroy ICSI 
Top Cat 6 Aug IVF 
CathE 7 Aug IVF 
Tuppence  8 Aug IVF 
doodles4 9 Aug ICSI 
sarali 10 Aug ICSI 
redmond 10 Aug IVF 
MrsJof 11 Aug IVF 
Angie73 11 Aug FET 
ritzisowner 11 Aug FET 
skye 11 Aug ICSI 
LondonJax 11 Aug ICSI 
freespirit 12 Aug IVF 
dazzled 13 Aug IUI 
druzy 13 Aug IVF 
kewlgirlno1 13 Aug
Pat19 14 Aug  
blondieh 14 Aug ICSI 
jenny76 15 Aug Met 
AnneW 15 Aug IUI
Piketh 15 Aug ICSI
69chick 16 Aug ICSI 
Jodie Bogie 16 Aug ICSI 
janey71 16 Aug FET 
Diamonds 17 Aug ICSI 
Wicklow 17 Aug FET 
sammij 17 Aug ICSI 
stephanie1 18 Aug ICSI 
howdee 18 Aug ICSI
vickey 18 Aug ICSI
Tikki 18 Aug ICSI
wjs 18 Aug
AliceF 20 Aug ICSI
Rocky 20 Aug FET
Joanne R 21 Aug IVF
sam mn 21 Aug IUI
EmmaL 21 Aug IVF
Jaimi 22 Aug IVF
kazza70uk 22 Aug FET
als2003flower 25 Aug IVF
sarahfoster4 25 Aug IVF
Kate0103 25 Aug ICSI
KTx 28 Aug ICSI
pupz 28 Aug FET
bendybird IVF
Ellie D IUI
molly mo 29 Aug IVF

Love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Well I am glad that I have found this thread. I have been on the June/July cycle buddies thread for a while now but this 2ww is driving me mad so need some more support /advice!!

This is my first attempt at IVF and I really hope and pray that it will work. I had my EC on 25th July and laid 14 lovely eggs - 12 of which fertalized. 3 Made it to blastocyst and I had 2 put back in on Sunday 30th July. So this is day 3 of my 2WW. How on earth do people get through this    I am due to test on Friday 11th August. 

How are all of you girls feeling?? I am desperate to feel something - but have to admit that I feel OK. It so hard to feel anything at the moment as after being on so many drugs I have forgotten what normal is like. I have been having slight stomach pains - but not sure if this is because I have been slightly constipated   

God - this drives me mad!!!!!!  

My DH has made me lay on the sofa for 2 days and do nothing. So today I have been allowed to come on the computer - come Thursday I am definitely popping out. Ive got cabin Fever!!!

Anyway will be pleased to hear some of your stories and to see how your doing.

Jax - I think we have talked before??

V
xx


----------



## sarali (Jan 29, 2006)

hi everybody,
i m on day 9 of my 2ww n my test date is 10 august.
i wish u all a BFP....
best of luck
Sarali


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Hiya

Fingers crossed for all. We transferred 1 embie on 28th July, so I'm on day 5, at home trying not to think about work. I test on 11th August also.

I'm really confused about what I should be doing physically! Any tips (definitely no caffeine, alcohol, sex!!) but I'm not sure if I should be taking it really easy or trying to get on with life!! I keep hearing different things.

love to all

Angie X


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Angie

My clinic told me to rest on day 1 and to then carry on as normal (with no caffeine, alcohol, sex and heavy lifting etc).

So far I have done NOTHING for my first 3 days and intend to do the same tomorrow. For the rest of the time I intend to take it easy and just do lots of  lunch with friends etc.  (Im a teacher and currently off work)

Lots of luck - any symptoms yet??


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Mrs Jof

Thanks for that - much what I'm doing really...fingers crossed for us!!

As for symptoms, I did have some mild shooting pains low down in my tum yesterday and have a bit of a headache today, also felt sick while cooking tea yesterday. But....I am obsessing and looking for things!!!! What about you?

Angie


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
Can i join the gang ?
I have done IVF , and had a 3 day transfer , with 2 grade 1 , 8 cell embies .
Test day is 12th August .
Tons of  &  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Freespirit!!    

Ang - so far all I have had are a few periody pains. I think i am looking for things too - finding it difficult as my body hasn't felt normal for ages with all of the different drugs - so really don't know how I feel  

Basically - if I wasn't going through this at the moment I feel like I am about to come on (please god - no).  
Doesn't it drive you mad - and we have still got 10 days to go!! You have also doen better than me as I only had my embies put back in on Sunday (blastocyst) so I am only really on Day 3!!!


----------



## dazzled (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi All,

This is my first round of DIUI. I was basted on 30/07/06 and test on 13/08/06 - Best of luck to everybody!

Tracey xx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

good luck Tracey


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Jax, MrsJof, Sarali, Free, Angie, Tracey and Jenny.....lovely to have you all on here and to get a list back up 

Happy chatting on the 2WW and much luck and  to you all 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Lizzy - I was due to test on 12 July but ended up in hospital for 8 days with OHSS so got tested early and got a BFP!  found out last week with an early scan it was Twins!!!!!  Got another scan this Thursday so hoping they have both stuck around.x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Lizzy - the thread we had seems to have gone, but i will follow Panda and i have great news.I got a BFP last Wednesday. Its early days and im taking it one step at a time but ive got this far so im being as positive as i can. 
love Wishing


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi - can I join you too.
I had one frostie transfered on Friday but it had lost one of it's 6 cells. The remaining frostie had perished which was really disappointing.
I'm feeling much more chilled out this time around but I'm starting to get quite anxious now. Have been have the usual af cramps and convinced af is about to arrive. I will be testing on 7th.
Congratulations to Panda and Lizzy on your bfps. Enjoy your pregnancies!
Cath x


----------



## Blue Lotus (Mar 28, 2006)

Can't seem to find myself on the 2ww wait list - but I was on there but didn't get a chance to say I had a   on 20th July   and I feel a total relief.  I didn't get a chance to get on the site as I had a string of commitments and now back to relaxing again and can get to writing to FF again.  I can sincerely say that I had very few signs except the fact I have been on Crinone gel and this gives all the signs of pregnancy anyway - like swollen and tender breasts and a feeling of heaviness in the lower abs.  

I wish all those waiting on there 2ww lots of sticky vibes and I think the only thing I would really recommend doing is keeping a positive attitude and taking it very easy - but don't forget to spoil yourself and relax mentally i.e. watch funny films, read books that make you feel good inside etc.  

Lots of love and good wishes  

Lotus


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to all of you with    

Lets hope we have many more to come. 

This symptom thing is driving me mad - should I be concerned if I haven't had much


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey MrsJof - don't worry about not having any symptoms - I didn't have anything and felt like I was going to die with the OHSS (which totally took my mind off of things).  Lots of women don't even know they are pregnant for the first 6 weeks or so its only cos we know exactly when the eggs were transferred and exactly when to test that we over analyse everything!  I have lots of symptoms now though like morning, noon and night sickness which is really getting me down and very tearful


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Panda - I know that your right. Just so desperate for this to work - got to keep positive   

Sorry your not feeling too good at the mo   - belive me I would love to be feeling like that (you know what I mean   )

Been chilling out since ET and now feel that I am spending too much time thinking about it. Have decided to book myself up next week with lots of lunches and visiting friends etc - keep me occupied!!

Send me lots of positive vibes hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Going a bit crazy here. Only 2 days till bt for me.

I hope you are all well

Jax


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I would like to join to all at this exciting/scary 2 week wait!  I had 2 blastocysts transfered Mon 31st July so testing 10th August.  Trying to rest and do nothing but finding it hard!  No symptom so far but occasional stabbing pain in ovary clinic says as a result of ec not had this before anyone else get this symptom?  Sending everyone positive vibes x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you Jax - Im also feeling a little   and I have got ages to go!!!!
Sending you lots of luck and  

Hi Redmond - You test the day before me. I haven't had much symptoms either. Like you, I have had some stabbing pains in my ovaries and also some periody pains yesterday. Lots of


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello fellow loonies ,
*Blue Lotus* , Wishingandhoping Great to hear you got a wonderfull  Your gonna be mummys Congratulations   

*Redmond*Welcome to the site and the dreaded 2ww !! The ovary pains are definatly as a result of all that stimming and stabbing and EC !!

*MrsJof*You stay positive there lady    

*Jax*Hang in there , not long to go till you see those wonderfull lines , stay strong and let us know if we need to send the PSP round   

*CathE * Welcome on board hunni . Are you the CathE who's v into gardening ??

Hello to to *Jenny , Dazzled * , and *Angie *









[fly]    [/fly]

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

hello,ladies

im due to do my test on the 4th aug


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Tea - welcome to the mad board   

Have you sent yourself nuts yet?? This 2WW is a killer and Ive still got 9 days to go!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Tea ,
Welcome aboard !!
Can i be the first to give you some  
Love
freespirit
x x x


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

well i have already done 2 test i couldnt wait any longer but im not meant to test till friday was going mad


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

and...what did the tests say?? 

Your a naughty girl


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

well they both said was preg so hoping stays the same till friday


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Flippin eck Tea , i'd say you were on to a winner hunni !!!!!!
Cant wait to see those official lines on Friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all, can i join in going mad!!!!!

I am on day 10 of my 2ww after have to blastcysts put back, tested to day and got a faint positive it wasnt an early morning sample do you think its a positive or that the stick is wrong? will do another one tomo in the morning so hope its darker. I have af pains and had discharge the last few days but has stopped now.should test friday.

Good luck to all with your tests
liz xx xx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations to all those who've had a bpf.

No Freespirit- I'm definately not into gardening!! I struggle to water the plants in the house!

I'm feeling quite tearful and negative after feeling positive for so long as I'm having af cramps quite a bit which I didn't have last time I was pg. I'm so convinced it hasn't worked that I've had a glass of wine!
Never mind- roll on next month for another try.

Good luck to everyone else. How soon can I test? I didn't have any drugs this time around. Af is due monday.
Love Cath xx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

We are all definilty sending ourselves loopy on this thread    

Ladies we all know that symptoms do not mean a thing - some people have lots and get a BFP and some have none and still get a BFP!!!

I have had nothing today - odd twinges in my ovaries and thats it!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi All

Arrrrggghhhh, this waiting is killing me, especially as I'm one of the most impatient people I know!

I'm now on day 6 of the 2ww and have had a mild headache for 2 days - could this be a positive symptom or just the drugs??

Thanks

Angie


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all can i join you?

i had medicated FET 28th July and test on 11th August...aargh! 
I had a miscarriage in may and lost the baby at 9 weeks so i'm very nervous whichever way this cycle goes....plus we've now used all our frosties - so this is our last chance.....

hi to freespirit - i remember you from my march tx....how are things

take care all, nichola.x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Nichola - sorry to hear about your m/c. 
I test on the 11th August too - lets hope its a lucky day for us.   

Hi to Liz, Cathy and Angie - lots of luck to you all

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Girls, I also did something stupid and worked myself up again. After being on the lucky thread I decided to measure my BT against all the rules. Did it during the day and it was 36.6 C
I assume that means that there is no chance for me to be pregnant. I am on day 12/13 I think...


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Evening ,

*CathE* , ahh your not the person i was thinking about obviously  Hello and good luck anyway 

Hello *Ritziowner*  Yup i remember you too hunni  , and i'm doing fine Thankyou . This time its going to be our turn hunni   

*Teoroy* , I don't think your BBT counts in the middle of the day , so stop worrying hun 

Hello too to *Liz * , I think its sounding good for you too hunni .

       All round !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone 

Panda, Wishing and Blue Lotus ~ huge congratulaions to you all....fab news to come back to 

So sorry that all your posts have gone......wish there was something that could be done!! Anyway, have put your fabulous BFPs up on this list (on page 1)

Welcome Cath, Redmond, Tea, Nichola, Teoroy and Liz......lots of luck to you all 

Tea and Liz ~ sounding good for you both 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for adding me Lizzy

Teoroy , dont stress over the BT , mine went down and up .Keep strong.

Freespirit - thanks so much, how areyou?

Panda - where are you?

Take care and good luck to all the 2ww'ers xxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Teoroy- I read that you bbt drops briefly during implantation.
Cath x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning everyone - only 8 days to go for me!!!

About the BBT - I heard that it also dips during implantation so try not to worry Teoroy.  Basically gilrs, we are not going to no if this has worked until we actually test on our test day.  Some of us may have signs others may have nothing - but we just won't know for definite until we do that test on the correct day!

Doesn't make it any easier though does it!!!  

How do you work out your BBT anyway?? And what is the norm??


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,



MrsJof said:


> Basically gilrs, we are not going to no if this has worked until we actually test on our test day. Some of us may have signs others may have nothing - but we just won't know for definite until we do that test on the correct day!


MrsJoF  I read this and thought my my you are sounding strong and with it today .................................

Thats till i read



MrsJof said:


> How do you work out your BBT anyway?? And what is the norm??


      Now then lady No googleing BBT 's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your all ok out there , i'll be back this arvo for more comparing of notes etc


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Wishing and Hoping - I'm here my lovely   - I had a really poo day yesterday - felt sick constantly.  Its like having your worst hangover multiplied by 10 all day every day!  Felt very sorry for myself and had some good old cries but feel more positive today and managed to eat breakfast without feeling sick after!! Only thing is I am not supposed to eat what I ate.  I have a food intolerance to yeast, so I had my lovely yeast free bread smothered in Vegemite (which is just yeast extract!) as someone said it helps with morning sickness and it worked!!!  So now I will either bloat out or get constipation or the trots!  Can't win but I would rather that than feel sick all day!

Girls I had no signs at all during my 2ww although most of that was spent in hospital with OHSS so I didn't really have time to think about it!


As for BBT - don't even know what it is  

Good luck and take care are rest all you 2wwaiters xxxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Freespirit - glad I made you laugh!!!  

Feeling more positive today. I think its because I have now heard of so many people who go on to get BFP although thay have had no symptoms.

We will be fine         

(OK perhaps Im still slightly concerned... )


Hi Panda - Hope you are feeling a little better today. Just think its just those beautiful twins settling down inside you


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi girls

I have my BT in the morning. Have been fighting AF head ache and cramps all day today. I am hoping it is all nothing.

Fingers crossed and will let you know how i go.

Jax


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello all 2ww ladies - looks like I'm on my own, testing on 9 August.  This is my third time and it doesn't get any easier.  It doesn't help that my transfers have all been done differently.  This time it was done on my natural cycle so the only medication I've had is 3 injections of Ovitrelle.  Feel quite bloated this time and yes you do look for symptoms all the time - I took last week off work and lazed about in the garden - this week back in office, trying to take it easy but the days are dragging.

Good luck to you all, lots of love Doodles


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry for butting in, but what will happen if I tests later in the day, not first thing in the morning? I am on day 13/14 and had a slight bleed.


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

i tested later on in the day and was ok first one i done was at 10pm on day 11


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

i mean can it be correct?


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

ive now done 3 off them and they were all the same, when are you meant to test?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Theroy ,
Hunni , don't panic too much about a slight bleed , you can have a slight bleed and still get a BFP , some women even continue to belld in to their pg cies  .
When are you planning to do the test ?
They only say do it in the morning as your wee is more concentrated then , though really you could do it at any time i guess .
I take it you are 13 - 14 post transfer day ? am i right ?
Sta strong hunni
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

on the 7th but that is day 17. I am off to get one.

Freespirit, you are an absolute doll. My fingers are crossed for you. I am sure it'll be BFP.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG are you sure thats what you want to do darlin ?


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Evening Ladies!

Hope everyone has had a good day. 
I have had a lovely day doing lunch with a friend - you really learn who your friends are through this. She is so positive for me - I so hope she is right.

Teoroy - Whtas going on? Have you tested? 

Jax - Good luck for tomorrow

Doodles - Hi. Let shope its 3rd time lucky for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey just wanted to say good luck to all of you testing tomorrow - if you held out that long!!!

Let's add some more "congrats" to the list....

MrsJof  - how's it going?? Driving yourself mad yet? I'm so impatient to find out - have to try not to test early....

Angie X


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Tearoy - good lcuk for testing hun, only difference is it might not be as concentrated later in the day, i got myself in a right tizzy over that ! Thinking of you

Mrs Jof- you sound nice and relaxed, well done,kept yoru mind off googling for BBT hehe

Panda - marmite eh? long as it works for you and doesnt give you side effects , when did you start getting sick? Lets hope we are moaning together in the third trimester  

Liz - congratulations! a faint positive on day 10 is great, though you are anughty testing so early hehe

Cath - how are you feeling today?

Freespirit - how are you today?

Jax - good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed 

Angie and Doodles - hello  

All you lovely ladies, hello to the 'new starts' and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you 

Wishing xxx


----------



## AnneW (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Lizzie I am testing on the 15th 3rd cycle of DIUI.

Anne


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi x

Lizzie, please add me to the list  

I had 2 grade 2 (4 cells) transfered on wednesday, so I test 16th August.

I don't usually get to test day, but am hoping IVIG will help me get there this time  

LOL

Lisa x


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

well done another test today that will be the fourt test and are postive 

good luck everyone who test's today


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just letting you know I had my bt today and we are pregnant. My level was 350. So incredibly excited to finally have our dream come true. Just stay positive and it will happen.

Jax


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if it's too early to test? I'm day 7 dpt and af is due monday but I've started spotting today as I always do a few days before af. Not knowing is driving me potty! :-

Love Cath x[br]: 4/08/06, 09:52Congratulations Jax tand Tea that's great news. Cath xx


----------



## Jessygirl (Apr 25, 2005)

Jax..well done mate!  Congratulations!!!  Enjoy xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,

Tes and Jax , your both gonna be mummies      Thats fantastic news - now please shake the babydust this way  

CathE , I think it is FAR too early for you to be testing yet hunni , i have a strong feeling that 7 dpt you might be experiencing implantation bleeding - some people do & some people don't . Try and take it easy and don't do too much , i'm sending the PSP round straight away , as you shouldnt be thinking of testing so soon    

Hows everyone else doing today ? hope your all holing up out there


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

CAN YOU ADD ME TO THE LIST TOO, IM TESTING ON 11TH AS WELL.
I DONT HAVE ANY SYMPTOMS ONLY CONSTIPATION AND A HARD TUMMY WHICH IS PROBS BECAUSE OF THE CONSTIPATION   I HAVE HAD THE ODD TWINGE IN MY OVARIES BUT NOT MANY, I JUST FEEL LIKE NORMAL DONT FEEL ANY A/F AT ALL EITHER...IM TOTALLY READY FOR ANOTHER BFN.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi again.

BIG BIG congrats to Tea and Jax! Blimey there are lots of BFPs! 

Hi Skye - welcome to the madhouse! I also test of 11th Aug - fingers crossed for all of us!

Any of those of you with BFPs - I have some slight sharp pains very low down in tum - could that be implantation??

Thanks

Angie XX


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Lisa – the very best of luck! Keep drinking water, resting, keep your mind active, and stay positive. I so hope this is your time.

Jax – congratulations ! well done

Freespirit - you sound nice and upbeat hun, keep it up

Good Luck everyone,

Wishing


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Jax and Tea ~ yey.....congratulations!! So pleased for both of you  

Welcome Doodles, Anne, Skye and Lisa.....fab to have you all here and huge luck and sticky vibes coming your way    

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello we are testing on the 14th of August so fingers crossed for us all and hope this will be all of our year. I don't know how much more my little heart can cope with this xxxx baby dust to all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning ladies

How are you all today - driving yourselves ??
I had a such a nice day yesterday - went shopping with my cousin and spent the evening with family catching up. It really took my mind off things - until I started realising how normal I felt and then of course this panics me!?! 
This 2ww is a nightmare!!!

Symptom wise - I haven't had much at all. Boobs are slightly veiny, Boobs are big (but then that could be normal), had a few periody pains to begin with but nothing since, a few twinges in the ovaries and felt a bit sickie yesterday (but think I was hungry). 
Can we have an update on other peoples symptoms please

*Angie * - how are you feeling??

*Wishing & Hoping * - I'm not as relaxed as I obviously sound!!

*Anne, 69Chick and Blondieh* -  and 

*Tea & Jax* - Congratulations on your  . Excellent news - please send the rest of us some good luck too!!!

*Skye * - Heres some luck for you darling - keep positive!!!    

To all of us on our 2WW - lots and lots of luck 
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Mrsjof  

I have no symptoms whatsoever, just a bit constipated, cause of the cyclogest.
However, last night, I took cyclogest via front door, as I needed a loo visit (TMI), and got period like pains almost straight away - weird!

I've just done a boob check - no veins and normal size I think (I don't seem to be busting out of my underwear anyway).

I haven't had the 'big O' dream, which can apparently indicate BFP, so basically, I'm just normal for me so far 

This sends you stir-crazy doesn't it!

LOL

Lisa z


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies , 
Signing in for a symptom check as instructed .

*(.)(.)'s* Tender , though i don't think there quite as achey as they was < trying not to panic > 

*Dizziness* , had dizziness Wed and Thurs , but not really yesterday < again trying not to panic > 
*
Nausia & headaches* , had both last night , but that was after eating quite a large bit of Milkybar while watching the double eviction on BB - could have been cause i hadn't had chocci for ages 

*Forehead* , still spotty 

*Mental state* , slighty frazzled 

Zita West book - last few pages read on a daily basis 

Hope that covers it all 

Huge amounts of      

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

69 chick im the same no signs to speak of just constipation arrgggg, i got thrush after et but am starting to wander if i have a bladder infection as well, im getting twinges in my right kidney   tried calling the clinic but got the usual answer machine   my mil is visiting this weekend so that should make the time pass faster. im still convinced it hasnt worked but im not saying that because ive gave up its just what i think but i am still holding out for a miracle


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello again ,
I'm thinking were needing a little more PMA around here , so here goes ...............
 This is working  
  
 I will be a mummy 
 
 This is working 
 
 I will be a mummy 
 
 This is working 
 
 I will be a mummy 
 
 This is working 
 
 I will be a mummy 
 ​

Er can i also ask is anyone else feeling very bloated , i've noticed my tummy , and it looks huge - bloody cyclogest 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick question when is the best time to test I am feeling confused.  Is it 14 days from egg collection or 14 days from transfer?  I had  blastocyst transfer 31st July so when is the earliest I can realistically test?  I have had a rough week as convinced myself I had an infection from ec and have been in a bit of pain all week anyway went to GP yesterday and felt a little reassured.  I am so anxious because I got tubal damage following HSG and struggle to trust medics since!  No major symptoms to report very sore boobs but had this since started cyclogest.  Last 2 days have been weeing a lot but then drinking a lot too so who knows!  Hope your all keeping as calm as possible and enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I was on the july august cycling thread and I had EC wednesday and ET on Friday. The nurse told me to do a test 2 weeks from ET. So I hope this answers you quieston Redmond.

69 chick and Skye I am in the same position as you and I have been very uncomfortable since ET in the morning (gas and constipaion) so I made sure I had veggies last night (the other days I had comfort food with all this going round). So when the veggies finally went through it was a relief and pain much less than before.

Did I read that someone had dizziness! I had the same today when I got up. How long is it since the ET or Insemination for you?

I also seem to have some white discharge and I wonder if it is the liquid used to inseminate the embryos.

Good luck to all: Anne, MrsJof, Angie, Freespirit, Skye , Redmond and Blondieh and everyone in 2ww I may have missed[br]: 5/08/06, 16:36forgot to congratulate the 2 BFPs, fantastic, it gives lots of hope

 to Tea and Jax


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Girls - Lets be positive!!

Lots of luck to us all!!!!

[fly]               [/fly]

[fly]  [/fly]


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just checking in to see how you are all doing.Wishing everyone so much luck, that we may all get our bundle of joy.

Mrs Jof – you are doing well.I know it’s a nightmare trying to find symptoms , I really only had the sore boobs that usually go down about day 9/10 with my body getting used to the cyclogest and this time they stayed, not as severe but still there. I was very sure it hadn’t worked this time. I also had headaches for a few days before test day which is my usual before AF! .Fingers crossed for you hun!

Freespirit – you made me laugh, glad you mental state is doing better than the rest of your body hehe
Take care girls xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Glad everyone seems pretty positive - keeping the Zita West method of PMA going!

As for sore boobs - I feel left out!! Am I the only one that hasn't had sore boobs?? He he...

MrsJof - how are you doing? You sound like you're having a few symptoms. I have felt light headed a couple of times on standing up, and am getting some twinges really low down in my womb area - little sharp pains...anyone else getting that? As for cyclogest making you constipated, I've got the opposite (sorry TMI!)...

I'm on day 9 of 2ww and today's been the first day that I've managed not to think about it too much - kept myself occupied all day in between putting my feet up. What is everyone else doing in the balance of resting and getting on with life? I'm really unsure as to how much I should be doing. I'm not lifting anything at all and not doing any exercise (what a drag!).

Any feedback would be really helpful.

Love and positivity to you all!

Angie XX


----------



## howdee (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi guys,

Hope you don't mind if I join you!

I am only one day post et and don't quite know how I am going to last another 13 days!! It is reassuring that everyone is struggling with side effects, my main ones are sore boobs and crampy abdomen - particularly build up of wind!!

Stephanie you were asking about the white discharge - this is apparently an effect from the cyclogest so normal!

Redmond - I was told as well that test day is 14 days from transfer day.

Angie - I have felt pretty wacked out over the last few days and seem only to be able to do bits then collapse on the couch! I was reassured at the clinic that there is nothing that we can do that would harm the embies but they ill advise heavy lifting. They said to take it easy for the next week or so but to get back to normal life asap.

A slightly personal question and I apologise but what are peoples opinions about having sex post et! 

Take care everyone and lots of love x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all.....hope you aren't getting too hot and frazzled today 

Welcome Howdee, Stephanie and Blondie to the 2WW.......loads of love and luck to you all.



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't posted for a few days. 
Hi Howdie - I know Zita West recommends no sex and my clinic have said avoid it. I guess it might cause the womb to move around a bit I'm not sure. ( having said that I've ignored the advice!) Definately no orgasms though as that causes the uterus to contract! 

My spotting continues a little but no red stuff (sorry tmi) thankfully. I'm very bloated even though I'm medication free. I'm going to test Tuesday if af hasn't arrived. The waiting is driving me potty!

Sending baby dust to everyone.
Love cath xx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi ladies,  I've been reading all your posts with interest, but I haven't dare post myself.  Well you can see from the un-godly hour that I'm typing this message that I have been up since 2a.m. mainly due to 60mg of prednisolone a day....I'm bouncing off the walls!!!  Anyway, I'll cut to the chase.  Did a HPT at 4a.m, and I got a BFP,  so happy, woke DH and told him.  I'm hoping that there are going to be lots more positives on here!!!! Love to all!  Stay positive!


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning!!

How are we all today - still sending ourselves loopy??  

*Topcat * - congratulations on your !

*Howdee * -  . My clinic said no sex during 2WW. Zita recommends no sex for first 12 weeks of pregnancy !!! 

I read some information yesterday which was very useful to me (and maybe to some of you). Ive been worried about not having many symptoms etc, and even though there is no way of telling until the dreaded test day its still bothering me. However, I read that many people only get symptoms when they are on cyclogest. I'm on gestone injections and apparently they don't give out many side-effects at all.  Anyway it has made me feel slightly better.

Ive woke up to a dull ache, a heavy feeling lower down this morning. Not getting excited though as could be anything.

As for what I'm doing during this 2ww (Ang - I think it was you who was asking). I did nothing Day 1 - 4. The most I did was go on the computer. Day 5 I went shopping and had lunch with a firend. Day 6 I went shopping and had lunch with a friend. Day 7 I went to the hairdressers and out for dinner. Day 8 (today) I am going out for Sunday dinner with family. So I am doing things just nothing too hectic. Just lots of shopping and lunches!!

Come on girls - PMA

It is going to work for me! 
[fly]Grow Embies Grow[/fly]​


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Topcat - Congratulations!!!!!  You must be over the moon - well done xxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good Sunday to all,

 Topcat, good news.

Angie I am a bit like you I usually play tennis and golf and do 1-2 hours of gym at home on top of it. I feel deprived. I have rested on ET and Day 1. Day 2 I wen to the supermarket and considering putting practice as it does not involve much an Monday  I am going back to work. I asked at the clinic if it was ok to walk from station to work and they said again that I should do as usual. So finally after many years of resistance I will wear trainers to do the walk with my suit. Do it the NY style! 
Angie I also recall the nurse telling me not to lift heavy weight but small things I am sure are all right.



Howdee: I read some posts on another thread and people were saying that they were not told not to at the clinic but prefered not to just in case. So I guess it is up to what you are comfortable with.

CathE: Hey Tuesday is around the corner

Mrs Jof: you seem to keep busy and getting pampered, I am Jealous! I have not dared out much and my parents are visiting next week end. 

I am also sending to everyone


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Can I join in - 3rd IVF testing officially August 13th.  My first IVF ended in a chemical pg (a very early and extremely expensive miscarriage!) so I did have some of the symptoms which are connected with a positive (albeit briefly!)

On the subjects of symptoms, sore (.)(.) and sex:-

sore (.)(.) - I have ALWAYS had sore boobs shortly after the HSG injection which normally wear off about 10 days after the injection ie when the HSG leaves your system.  I've never seen anyone on this site mention that they think it is connected the HSG and everyone blames the cyclogest - but I'm absolutely sure it's the HSG (which lets face it is the pregnancy hormone so it makes sense that it makes your boobs bigger and sorer as at that stage your body thinks its pregnant).  On my chemical pg it wore off as normal but my boobs did stay slightly larger, although not painful, and a bit more veiny than normal.  I get sore boobs before the embies are even transferred....  If it's the cyclogest how come the boobs wear off for most people even though they still take the cyclogest?  Also, I guess some people don't react to the HSG in that way and don't get the sore boobs.

Big O in sleep (ie without doing ANYTHING!) - this is a good one!  Again I had this on my chemical cycle around day 6 post transfer.  I've notice through reading on this site that quite a few people who went on to test positve had it.  On a 3 day transfer, day 6 post transfer the embies would be 9 days old.  I've read that implantation in 84% of women on a normal cycle happens between days 8 to 10 (that's 5 to 7 post transfer on a 3 day transfer isn't it?) - so I guess it could be connected to implantation.  Anyone else have anything to report on this.

Sex and Orgasms in 2ww in general - I asked my consultant about this and he said we could carry on as normal.  Does anyone know why so many clinics seem to suggest you can't do this?  If orgasms make the uterus contract does that mean you can theoretically expel the embies, if so why doesn't it happen to normal pregnant people?  Has anyone asked their clinics why they say you can't?

AF crampy type twinges etc - Again, I had these this time before the embies were even transferred!  I think it's connected to your ovaries returning back to normal size after having all those follicles on them and after being poked about rather savagely during EC.  I've also read that this can happen later on in the 2ww and in pregnancy in general as the ovaries enlarge whilst secreting more progesterone to support the pregnancy, it can be exaggerated in IVF because the ovaries are more enlarged anyway.

Going to the loo more often - I definitely had this at night during my chemical cycle after the big O moment so about day 7 or 8 onwards.

Testing - I've got a new approach to this for my 3rd cycle!  Having been what I consider to be extremely grown up and restrained on previous cycles and NEVER, EVER testing early - well I never even got to test day before AF started.   This time I have a different approach, I am testing EVERY DAY (since 2 days ago)!  Yes, you heard it, EVERY DAY and proud of it!  I don't know if you have come across a site call Access Diagnostics - they do all sorts of PTs and OTs and vitamins etc much cheaper than shops and have very good next day delivery service.  So I've ordered up a whole batch of ULTRA EARLY PTs (can't remember how much they were but much cheaper than shops and at bulk prices!).  The Ultra early ones pick up HCG at 10iug whereas Clearblue 4 days early picks up 25 iug and normal not early ones pick up 50 iug.  So I'm merrily watching the HCG from the pregnyl (which gives you a positive test) leave my system as currently it's an extremely weak positive which I guess would correspond to the fact that it takes approximately 10 days for 10,000iug of pregnyl to leave the system.  Childish I know, but at least I don't have to have the debate about when to test, when not to test and also won't miss anything which I nearly did with the chemical pregnancy.

Apart from the aforementioned enlarged sore boobs, which I like to kid myself are hanging around longer this time (but I think it's wishful thinking) and the odd very very mild crampy thing nothing to report so far at day 6.  As you can imagine desparately hoping for the sleeping big O (haven't even told DH about this...) every time I go to bed but so far proving elusive - I guess/hope you don't HAVE to have this unless some people have been keeping it quiet!

Good luck fellow testers and hope you don't mind my sharing my rather long winded experiences with you.  Any feedback appreciated.

Druzy xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi 
Welcome Druzy and what a post. I find it very instructive. Thanks

I have asked the nurse as they were doing the ET about how long it takes for the embryon(s) to attach and she said 5 days after ET but I think that it may slighlty differ by 1 day either side depending when you had ET so your 5- 7 may be a good ball park figure.

It is funny as I had decided to pay attention to my body from Wednesday (5 days after my ET) so we'll see.
With regards to your testing every day I find it funny and you may answer a lot of our questions for us. Great.


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

hiya everyone,
a bit of a quickie post im afraid.....i have visitors. Well nothing much has changed i do feel a/f lurking now.
How are the rest of you feeling, good i hope xxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies , 
Well i guess most of you know how i've been feeling today after reading my (.)(.) post ........ On that note i'd like to send out a huge big welcome to Druzy , hunni your theorys and ideas on things are very welcome in here and youve certainly made my day a bit brighter - why oh why has nobody else picked up on the HSG theory ?

Topcat     Well done hunni !!!!!!!!!!!!! Whenyouve settled down off cloud nine a little it would be interesting to hear your take on the (.)(.) debate 

Skye , Keep positive now hunni , AF pains are a great sign so i beleive from reading in the voting room   

MrsJo , hi hun , i agree with the others , you seem to have this 2ww off to a tea or should i say lunch  It seems a great way to pass the time 

CathE how are you doing today hunni ?   

Big hugs and    to Stephanie , Howdee , Blondie , Angie , Redmond , Chick Hope your all ok out there !!

         
       
        
       
     
  ​
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi  

just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

DRUZY - like you, I have never got to test day in 6 2wws, so just hoping this time will be different. I do like your thoughts about the continual testing  

MRSJOF - glad you feel better re: gestone/no SE. All we need is our minds putting at rest x

SKYE - hoping you're wrong about AF. Sending you  

TOPCAT - I'm on steroids too, but only 25mg/day, as I've also had IVIG for this cycle. Do you take it in one big dose? I was told to take mine in the morning, 'cus they upset sleep patterns.

CATHE -  I hope the witch keeps away x

HOWDEE - welcome to the thread  

ANGIE73 - day 9 already     

REDMOND - most clincs say 14dpt, but it does vary - good luck. A few of my friends who have BFP have tested day 11/12 x

FREESPIRIT - I see you're keeping our PMA in order - well done  

Well, a quick me post. 
Symptoms include v. thirsty, abdom pain (oh, those botty bombs) and a little dizzy when standing, but I sometimes get this anyway  

I've checked, double checked and re-checked my boobs again, and not a sniff of change yet. They always feel too big anyway!!!!!
I'm listening to my visualisation CD every nite before bed, and usually fall asleep. Its so relaxing. 

So, thats all from me.

A big sorry to anyone I've missed. It wasn't intentional  

LOL

Lisa x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

69chick said:


> I'm listening to my visualisation CD every nite before bed, and usually fall asleep. Its so relaxing.


Glad i'm not the only one that does this


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Evening ladies

Had a lovely day today spent with Mum and Dad (it was their 30th wedding anniversary). 
Quick update - have had a few shooting pains down below today - a bit of a dull ache. I felt a bit like I do just before AF begins. Don't know if this is agood sign or a bad sign 

 PMA ​
[fly]I will be pregnant. This time next week I will be so happy!![/fly]​
Lots of luck to everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi girls

Welcome TopCat - big, big congrats on your BFP!!! Great news, you must be over the moon.

Druzy - nice to read your info - I found it all really useful! You must be such a strong person to keep on doing this madness!

Skye - I am also experiencing distinct AF signs - had some real bad cramps today really low down. However - it does seem that this could be a good sign! Also, I think it's too early for AF for me. I would normally only get these cramps on day 1 of normal AF, and nothing as yet.... Fingers crossed hey!

I have to say it's been a bit of a tough day today tho - have had a couple of little cries.... I am SO impatient to test and it's driving me mental. It's the first thing I thought of this morning but I managed to hold off!

Oh the other thing is that someone said my boobs looked bigger today! He he....

Skye and MrsJof we're all testing on 11th! - are both of you going to hold out until then

love and big positive hugs..

Angie X


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

You are all doing so well and keeping positive (crying in between is allowed  ).

Topcat – congratulations! 

69 chick – You are doing well hun, I also was thirsty and still continue to wake up feeling like ive had a night out on the tiles! Haven’t a clue why and I’ve not seen anyone else mention it, may be just a coincidence.  

I have a weird stitch that had came on in the last week, nothing too strong,just when i turn in bed or get up too quick.Not sure if its anything to do with the BFP or not? Have posted on the Ask a Midwife so im hoping i get some reassurance.

Good Luck Girls xx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello all,

Can I join you for the wait? I'm on day four, I think (ET last Thursday, blood test Tuesday 15th).  Am trying to be good but sooo bored.  

Warm vibes to you all

Suzanne

ps how do you get the hypno tapes?  I could do with being sent to sleep!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning Piketh,
Just wanted to send you a big friendly welcome to the mad house 2 week wait 

I feel i ought to apologise for my paranoia yesterday  had such a bad day cause boobs had stopped aching  Well there still not aching today , but i'm gonna do my best not to go on about possible symptoms or side effects anymore .

Hope everyones doing ok out there !!

Lets keep that PMA going girls .............

 This is working
  
I will be a mummy 

This is working 
  
I will be a mummy 
​
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Freespirit! That's lovely.
I can recommend Upstairs Downstairs at 10.20 (I think) on ITV3. Perfect daytime TV escapism!  I am so sad - not used to having this much time on my hands, but can't bring myself to do anything about it (won't even pick up a book because can't concentrate).  I feel like a bored, stroppy teenager!
Suzanne


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi 

I am on my 2ww and will be testing on 18th August (if AF doesn't come before then)

Would love some support... have been reading all of your posts and everyone seems so friendly and lovely!!!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

angie i will be testing on wed if i have the bottle to do it   im sure a/f is on its way i keep feeling wet but theres nothing there   had a/f cramping on and off which is odd a/f usually comes straight after a/f signs. Had some twinges low down between my leg and pubic hair (tmi) dunno what thats all about, still got tender boobies too.

How are the rest of you coping xxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

i hope you dont mind me joining you, I was originally meant to have EC on the 31st July and ET on the 2nd August, however due to a cyst these dates changed and were moved to EC on 4th Et today however that again got moved to EC on Wed 9th and ET on the 11th well low and behold we are now on EC on Friday and ET on Monday 14th!! so test date should     be on the 28th (day after my birthday) so I just wanted to come on and say hi to all you guys and see how you are doing otherwise you would of all finished on here before I even make it here!!!.

Congratulationsb Tea, Jax and Topcat on your  , fingers crossed the rest of us all follow in your footsteps......

Love and Luck to you all

Ktx

PS who is testing today


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for your lovely congratulations. 

It has been a magic weekend for us and I am enjoying feeling some little pregnancy signs already.

I just wanted to let you all know that miracles do happen. If it is not your turn this time, your turn will come.

I have been a pretty poor responder to meds and only had two eggs this time around, but as you have heard before, it only takes one 

I wish you all the very best of luck and will be around to see how you all go.

Take care

Jax


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Girls  
Can I join you please? I am day 7 past ec and day 4 past et......so not sure where that puts me?  
This our third try, we were lucky enough to have 2 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1-2 transfered....so hoping an praying it may our turn   
Huge congratulation to all the BFP's there are a few faces a reconise so its really lovely to see, and to all those in the 2ww I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi again

I'm afraid I've done something really stupid..... I did a test today, but not first thing and it came up negative... 

It's 4 days early and the test says that you have to test first thing if you do it that early and even then only 53% of pregancies would be detected. I'm trying not to get down as I do think it's worked - lots of AF pains but not AF....

Help....some advice please.

Angie X


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Angie    naughty girl for testing that early, this is why we are told to wait ( easy for me to say before I get there eh!) I wouldnt panic too much wait a couple of days and then test 1st thing!!!!

I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you

kate x


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi

Thanks Kate for your reply! I know it was daft of me and I'll try to forget I did it - I'm not telling anyone!!!

Welcome on board Jodie Bogie, Piketh and Vikey hope you're all doing okay! Fingers crossed for everyone!

Angie X


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi, can I join you, im a little naughty really because im not on the 2ww yet. I was meant to be but they thawed my 15 embryos out on thursday (day 3 embryos) and were taking them to blastocyst. I was meant to be in today for transfer but they are waiting an extra day - hope thats to give them the best possible chance. On friday there were 12 viable - 9 making progress on saturday there were 11 and 8 making progress and today 8 with 4 making progress - how does this compare?
I think though I will be testing on 18th August (2 days before my sons 2nd birthday - hes an IVF miracle!). 
Good luck to you all, i will keep you all posted and hope to join you officially tomorrow!
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE BFPs hope to join you!
Ruth


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Angie - I know how you're feeling.  I test on Wednesday and I'm going demented today, want to do a test tomorrow but DH won't let me!  All I can see are hours and hours stretching out before me.  It's really quiet at work too so that's not helping.

All my drug related symptoms have calmed down now so don't know whether that's bad or good - you really don't have a scoobie until you do the test on the correct day.  My hospital leaves us for 16 days and gives us a precise date to do the test - this seems to differ all over the country, mind you thank goodness I don't have to wait for blood test results, I am given a tester home to do.

As you can tell, feeling a bit frantic today but will get there eventually.  Congrats to all the BFPs last week.  Mrs Jof - you brighten up my day - fingers crossed for Friday - you should write a diary, it helps with the frustration!!

Lots of hugs all round, Dawn x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi girls

How is everyone today?

I'm not feeling myself today.  Had AF pains yesterday and feel totally shattered today, eventhough I slept like a log last night. Just need my AF to stay away. 
My mum has come round to do all of the housework today - bless her.

*Angie * - You naughty girl. Testing early.  At the moment I have no desire to test early - I am petrified of doing it. At the moment I am just praying that I get to Friday. 

*Skye* - So are you testing early then??

*Jx* - Glad that you are doing well. Did you have an early symptoms before you tested??

*Dawn* - Not long to go for you now    

 to Suzanne, Vickey, KTx , Wicklow and Jodie. Lots of luck to you all


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Lins - good luck for tomorrow morning - I'm really enjoying reading your diary.

Dawn x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just chekcing in to see how you all are, take care xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Afternoon ladies ,
I'm pleased to say today has been a better day for me , mum's been round most of the day , and she took me outt into town so i could get a few cards i needed to , and a new bra  even though my (.)(.)'s arn't achey anymore they seem to have outgrown my bra's and i had started to develop that horrible 4 boobie syndrome  anyway up 1 cup size and i look and feel better  Mum has certainly helped me pass my day - gee i  her so much shes a total star !!

Now then , Angie    Naughty naughty lady for testing way too early !!!!! your result dosent mean anything you know , wait till your official test day and i'm willing you to get a lovely BFP !!

Lins , I understand it is your official test day tomorrow ? Wishing you huge amounts of    can't wait to see that wonderfull result !!!

MrsJof  , How you feeling now hun ? still shattered ? I think that sounds a good thing myself   

Doodles , you listen to your DH !!! No testing untill Wednesday   

Hello Jodie , Welcome on board hun !! You count day one as the day after your ET date . Wishing you   

Jax , fab news your allready having pg symptoms , maybe youve got a double bundle in there 

Hello to Wicklow Vickey and KTx  

Right ladies todays bit of PMA ........................

*This is working
  
I will be a mummy
  
This is working
  
I will be a mummy
  *​
Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

mrs jof im going to test on wed that will be day 12, if i get up the nerve to do it  
topcat congrats hun xxxx
druzy i tested everyday on my last tx too  
69chick i have big boobs as well so it makes it harder to notice if theyve grewn because they have always been much more than a handfull anyway  
angie heres hoping the a/f feeling is nothing eh, my a/f usually arrives at the same time as the cramps and they dont come and go...they stay   my pharmacist said hcg only spills into your urine when the embies have too much so your embies are maybe still using it...so there is no exess for a hpt to detect.
picketh the 2ww feels so much longer than 2 weeks does it  
vickey hiya hun xxx
ktx hiya hun i think you were on the sunflowers board with me, how are you doing xxxx
jax999 its great for you to finally get there hun...well done xxx
jodie bogie that puts you on day 4 of 2ww hun xxxx
wicklow hope the 2ww passes quickly for you hunni xxx
doodles good luck for wed xxx

Well ive had a quick weekend had my mil out visiting so that was nice, still tender boobies and a/f still looming, it feels as if ive dribbled sometimes so i go to the bathroom and nothing there, im also getting twinges really low down where the pubic area meets the legs probably scar tissue healing. Never mind only 4 days to go......


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Skye , Are you really really sure you want to be testing on day 12 darlin ??


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Wicklow - you were asking how your embies compare going to Blastocyst.  I had 29 eggs, 14 of which I donated.  Out of my 15, 2 were immature leaving 13, 9 of those fertilised and were good enough to send to blasto on day 4, 6 were looking good and on day 5 we had lost another two.  I ended up with 3 blasto's, two of which were expanded (ready to hatch).  I had two put back and they decided to stay where it is nice and warm and the other one we had frozen (my clinic don't normally freeze 1 but we said we were paying for it so they could do it!).  So yours sound exactly like mine - that you started with 12 and now 4 and doing well, thats a 33% success rate  Fingers crossed for you honey xxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

free yer im sure if i wait for my phone call about my blood results i will be a blubbering mess if its neg, at least early even if its wrong i can start preparing myself and will be able to talk to the nurse and ask questions n stuff   if you know what i mean.

Im doing great at the mo im inbetween poss and neg but very calm just now which is good.


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Thankyou all so much for your kind words 

On the (.)(.) front, mine have been tender/sore/firm since the HSG, although they have gotten a little more tender in the last week and the veins are only just appearing now.

All you ladies with the pains, I had quite bad shooting pains in the womb area and   they would literally take my breath away   .  I though AF was on it's way last Wednesday, that's when the pains started I also had lots of watery cm.  This was my 3rd 2ww, but the 1st time I had got to test before I had some sort of brown discharge.

I have a feeling it's going to be a good month for all of us, I have everything crossed.  

Love

Tammy


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Freespirit

Glad your having a good day today. We're nearly there...not long to go now. Feeling ok, just so worried about testing - I really want it to be a positive. Here's lots of luck and positive vibes for us

[fly]      [/fly]

[fly] [/fly]​


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi all

Panda - i too had 2 blasts transferred. 1 was at hatching stage and the other a straight down the middle blast on day 5. We also have 3 in the freezer - all of which are at blast stage.
Can i ask you what symptoms you had during your 2ww? I'm tired, hungry, have had a few cramps here and there and more at the beginning of my 2ww than the last 3 - 4 days although sometimes they are there too.
I am day 35 today and if after eg you are to get your period after 14 days then that would theoretically be today but so far nothing - no symptoms either.
I test tomorrow - and am really not looking forward to it. i am scared stiff.

any advice / tips would be great from anyone

Tuppence xx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Big fingers crossed for tomorrow Tuppence. Lots of positive energy going your way. I'm tired & soo hungry all the time too (day four 2ww), but that could be the boredom. Thinking of you for tomorrow.
Love & nice vibes to all
Sx[br]: 7/08/06, 19:38oh no - Lins, forgot to wish you big luck for tomorrow too         . Hope you both get your wish.
Sx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good evening

well there is quite a croud now. 
I hope that there will be many BFPs!!

I am not familiar with the blastocyst techonolgy. Can someone explain this for me please?
Thanks

Angie, make sure you last until D-day next time. How far to go is it? I thik you may have been limit for it so let's cross our fingers for you. ( I did that at my last IUI and it was BFN).

Top cat I hope you are right. I will join the crossing exercise.

Welcome to Wicklow, Jodie, Ktx, Piketh and Vickey I guess we will be testing the same week (mine will be the 18th of August)

Have a good evening ladies


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

Tammy (Top Cat)  Congratulations!! What a happy post......so pleased for you, enjoy every wonderful minute. You're very welcome to join the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread....here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62205.0.html

Druzy, Piketh, Vickey, KTx, Jodie, Wicklow and Tuppence ~ welcome to you all and loads of luck and 

Ruth ~ good luck for ET tomorrow....hope it all goes well for you 

Everything crossed for Cath and Tuppence tomorrow  

Free ~ many thanks for all your fab PMA.....sending you loads too

      

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Guys

I think it's a bfn for us. I tested negative at day 10 post transfer and I've started fresh bleeding so af should be in full flow tomorrow. I have a tiny bit of hope that af might stop as I'm not having the usual cramps.
Good luck to everybody else
Love Cath x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

cathe soo sorry hun heres hoping it does stop


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning ladies.

How are we all today?

Tuppence - have you tested yet? Sending you lots of luck and PMA     

Cath - Sorry to hear your news. Lets hope the bleeding stops though. Have you tested again?

Ive got AF pains this morning (My period would be due today - so just want to get through the day)  

Not long to go now for me - I just hope I can make it to test day!

[fly]  This will work, This will work, [/fly]


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can I join you please.  I am on day 5 on the 2ww ( I had 2 3 day old 8 cell embies put back on Friday).  I officially test on 21st August which seem weeks and weeks away!!

I've done very little so far apart from lounge aroundon the sofa and think about food.  I'm so tired and hungry all the time but I don't know if the hunger is just boredom  .

I've had loads of AF type cramps over the last 24 hours so its really difficult to take your mind off it and try to concentrate on something else.  I was hoping to try and go back to work next week but to be honest I feel so crappy that I'm now reconsidering that one.  

I'm just so confused as I didn't expect to have any AF type pain until near whan AF would normally be due (a week tomorrow for me).  Because of all the pain I've begun to convince myself that it hasn't worked even though I'm only on day 5 and I so want to stay positive.

Has anyone else had the same type of pain so early on?.  I feel sick a lot and get very dizzy when standing up but I know from reading other posts that these are quite common symptoms.

Sorry that this is such a negative sounding post - just having one of those days  

Loads of luck to you all and congratulations to all you BFP's out there.

Joanne x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Joanne

Don't worry - I too had lots of AF pain during the first 48 hours after ET. They went away and have only come back over the last few days. I have only 3 days to go and I'm praying thatits not AF on it way!!  

The 2ww is the hardest part of tx - try and be positive!


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Day 8 - testing 13th

Hello Everyone

Don't want to bring you down, but not looking good in this next of the woods either.  Sore (.)(.) beginning to wear off, had one bit of dizziness night before last but otherwise NO symptoms at all.  On chemical cycle I had the sleeping "O" on day 6 (which I am sure from reading other diaries can be related to implantation), frequent weeing and night sweats.  I know some people say that they had a BFP with NO symptoms but I'm afraid I really don't believe it.  When you look further into their diaries they often say that they had frequent weeing or something but didn't think it relevant.

Woke up at 3am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep and somewhat weepy, skiving a day off work.  Feel so cross and frustrated with it all - I think this has to be the last one now (number 3) with my own eggs.  I have 5 frozen which I guess I have to try but am all set to make an appointment in Barcelona for DEs - I'm 41, I regret so much everything that's happened up til now which meant I didn't think about having children earlier and made so many stupid decisions but I know what's gone is gone.

DEs are meant to be 60%/50% success rate - as opposed to 12 or 13% for my age - so if I'm going to carry on, it has to be with DEs now, I've spent enough money already and going abroad is even more expensive.

The thing that worries me most is if it doesn't work with DEs either.  My consultant says that immune issues are completely unproven and that immune treatment is a rip off.  But if there is something in it, and I have got it, DEs won't work either....IM in Barcelona where I plan on going don't treat immune issues either.  Apparently there is a study going on in the Midlands at the moment which hopes to prove if there is anything in the immune theory or not...I don't mean to dishearten anyone who is having immune treatment, it seems all these doctors have different ideas and opinions, it's hard to know who to believe.

Anyway, sorry not to be more cheery, hope everyone else is faring better.  If anyone who got a positive is reading this and you are absolutely SURE that you got NO SYMPTOMS please let me know! but I don't believe it!  Couldn't even bring myself to do my ultra early daily PT test today!

From what I can gather AF pain with no AF seems to be a very good sign - so I hope that's the case for those that are getting it - I dream of AF pain with no AF!

Druzy xx


----------



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi I'm new to this thread.  I had 3 day ET on Sunday at Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine with 2 8 cell embryos.

Could someone tell me when implantation would occur if it is going to?  This is more so I can visualise it rather than look for symptoms.

I have been feeling very rough since EC, very bloated, some pain and nausea (ET was delayed by a day for this reason) and now I am just very exhausted. 

Some people seem to connect with what is going on, name their embies and relate to them, whereas I'm just feeling totally flat and disconnected.  I try to "visualise my embryos embedding in my womb" but it just isn't working so now I feel guilty.  Did anyone else feel like that?

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW, I never believed it when I read that this was the worst part of treatment but...

Alice


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Alice

I've never been able to visualise my embies either.......from what I understand implantation on a day 3 transfer should happen roughly around day 5 to 7.  I've read that with normal cycles implantation happens between days 6 -12 post ovulation and between day 8 to 10 in 84% of women!!  So, if you think that the embies are 3 days old on ET day then a normal cycle day 8 would be the equivalent of day 5 (day 5 + embies of 3 days old) of the IVF 2ww (counting actually ET day as Day 0 and Day 1 the day after).  Sounds complicated but I think it makes sense?  So, I RECKON, implantation with IVF should happen between day 5 and day 7 of the 2ww in 84% of women!  But you could be in the other 26%..........As you can see I've given it a LOT of thought, in fact I give most of it a LOT of thought, which probably accounts for my one dizzy spell (!) but it hasn't done me much good so far....

Good luck

Druzy xx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Druzy - try and be positive   

How long have you got before you test?

I have got AF pains today (they are no worse or better than what I have when I am about to come on). I am just trying to b positive and hope that they are the sort of AF pains that I would like - the ones you have without any AF!

Try and stay positive


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning girlies

Just popping to see you all - hang on in there everyone!! I think the only way of coping with this damn 2ww is to try and busy your mind with other things - plan something for each day if you're not at work and get into a good book/DVDs.... I had a really bad day on Saturday - spent most of it crying! but since then I've not been too bad, despite getting a neg when testing too early yesterday. I'm not testing now until at least day 13 on Thurs.

CathE - hope it's not a BFN for you - I do think in restropect that testing day 10 is far too early. And not forgetting everyone's different. I've seen on here also that several girls tested around then and went on to have a BFP. Here's hoping for you hon. X

MrsJof - you're sounding really upbeat! You seem to be coping with it really well. How are you feeling? Only 3 days to go!!

Skye - how you feeling?

Druzy - you just make sure you keep coming here to see us for a group hug! I couldn't cope without the mutual support of everyone here!

Speak to you all later.

Angie XXX


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Angie73 i tested again today and got a bfn   im trying to convince myself that its too early...my embies were only 2 cell so they were slow growers anyway. Im not testing again until my bloods.
mrs jof no a/f pains for me today, i just have a lot of twinges now, they are on my left side really high up just below my heart.
druzy i know what you mean...your supposed to stay possitive but at the same time we dont want to be delusional or unrealistic either! its hard to find the balance.xxxx
tuppence good luck xxxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello to all I'm new to this part, we had 1 6cell grade 2 put back and i 4 cell grade 3+ put back on day 3 transfer so now on day 5 test date for us is 14th august so a long long time away  Hope it is good news for all of us)

My Boobs hurt when i poke them sometimes. i have a poorly back bottom due to pessaries and now putting them i front instead so they hurt my tummy for a while after taking them  anyway fingers crossed for us all and i better get back to work lol xx xx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello all...hope I remember everyone...
Cath, Angie, Druzy & Skye - Hold on tight, fingers crossed for you.
Jodie - I'm confused about 2ww dates too.  Think I'm on day 5 today.  Thanks for explaining Druzy.  I test on Tues 15th, which would be day 12.
Ruth - have you had your ET yet?
Dawn & Skye - are you testing tomorrow??   
Mrs J - keep on hanging in there til test day. 
Topcat - Congrats on  .  Wonderful!
Tuppence - fingers crossed for you today.  
Welcome Blondieh
Joanne R - I feel exactly the same.  Can't top eating, especially comfort food.  I just flop around with no energy, cook & eat.  I wish I knew it was a good sign, but I worry that it's just because am not stimulated so am starting to mentally stew in my own self-indulgence!
Hi Alice - I'm having real problems visualising as well.  Don't feel like I have any connection to the embies & worry that I've missed implantation time & they've just gone  .    Maybe the hypno tapes might help, but I don't know where to get them, and worry that it's too late to start now.  Sorry for being down.
I've had dull AF ache since Friday (day 1), but no other physical symptoms.  (.)(.) teeny anyway, but I THINK I'm starting to feel some fullness & sensitivity there today.  Suppose that could be from the Gestone.
Hi to Stephanie, Kate, Vicky, Freespirit, Panda, 69 chick, Vickey, TK, Jax999, Wicklow & anyone I've forgotten.  Sorry about having bit of a moan today.  Feel like hypochondriac in reverse, wishing for more symptoms!
Suzanne x


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi folks, I'm a nervous wreck today as I test tomorrow, don't know what to think right now.  Keep thinking I'm getting af pains then I have a good trump - hee hee!!

Skye - naughty for testing early - sorry it wasn't what you wished for.

Blondeih - stop poking your boobs!!

Mrs Jog - not long now - how are you today?

Piketh - try www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk for your CDs

See you all tomorrow...............Dawn x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi girls 

Well Ive just been out to lunch with friends to try and take my mind off things - quite diffcult today though.

*Angie* - I am trying to be upbeat, but having a bad day today. I think its where I woke up with AF pains and I am just praying that AF doesn't come and also that I get a positive test.

*Skye* - You really are naughty to keep testing . Like you I have had twinges today high up on my left side.  Last week I had exactly the same on my right... doe sit feel like you have strained a muscle or something? Mine does - but I know I haven't because Ive been doing practically nothing for 2 weeks!!

*Dawn* - Good luck for tomorrow honey - I so hope it works for you


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Dawn.  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

picketh im testing on fri, i was going to do a hpt tomoz but changed my mind.
mrs jof mine just peels like a sharp twinge, i have a blinding headache now as well but i think thats because im stressed out. my (.)(.)dont hurt anymore either.
doodles good luck for tomoz hun.

ROLL ON THE 11TH


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Gee i'm right late posting today arn't i  I didn't wake up till 10.15 am  . Then i had to hurry myself around s mum was coming round , we went out to the local town to pick up a few bits , and when she left at 3pm i fell asleep again  only just woke up .

Anyhow , How are you all doing , i hope you are all being positive 

*Skye* , i'm glad your gonna wait till Friday now to test hunni , Well Done you   

*Doodles* I can't wait to see your BFP here tomorrow !!!   

*MrsJo * , Sorry to hear your having a tough day today  hang in there darlin we are sooo nearly there   

*Piketh* & *Druzy* don't get too stressed out about not being able to visulise your embies the main thing is for you to try and remain calm and positive , just tell yourself " my embies are safe inside me " I tell myself that all day 

*Blondie* The 2ww goes on forever dosent it sweetheart  But at least weve got each other to obsess and wonder with eh , whatever ladies did before the internet i 'll never know !!

*Angie* , i'm willing lots of    your way for Thursday , i'm glad you are putting the test behind you which you did far too early (  naughty lady you !!! )

*Alice* , welcome to the 2ww thread hunni 

And to everyone i've missed lets get some PMA going 

This is working
  
I will be a mummy
  
This is working
  
I will be a mummy
   ​        ​
Well no news 'as such' from me today , nothing new to report apart from being tired today 

Love and hugs to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello to everyone

just a quick word to say good luck to Dawn for tomorrow.

And big hello to everyone else.

Steph


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cath hun....hope you are ok, saw you put a BFN on your bio so just want
to send you many hugs  Take care xx

Tuppence ~ any news from you.....hope it's good for you 

Dawn ~ much luck for your test tomorrow  

Love to all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning ladies!

Hope everyone is well today 

Is anyone testing today?? 

Well I made it through yesterday and no AF.  I was convinced it was going to happen as I had period pains on and off all day. I was shattered again yesterday and had to hae a sleep in the afternoon and I went to bed early - however, I do know that this could be a good or a bad sign.

Well I decided not to test in the end yesterday   - I think it was out of pure fright! Only 2 days to go now so might as well wait and then at least I know my result is correct.

Im going out for the day with Mum today so that will take my mind off things.

Hope you are all well - Have a good day

Freespirit - Missed you yesterday!!

Lots of PMA

 This is working 

 I will be a mummy 

 This is working 

 I will be a mummy​


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
Today is not a good day for me  
 but when i wipe this morning i have a brownish discharge   I have phoned the clinic who of course said it is too early to read anything into it , and it doesn't necessarily mean anything , but i am so down , and dissapointed as i fear the ol witch is on her way  
Freespirit


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Aw, please don't worry freespirit.  It could just be your ovaries protesting at all the hard work.  Just hold on.  You were great at keeping me positive yesterday, so                        .  Be thinking of you.

Mrs Jof, glad you made it through yesterday.  Not long to go now.

Top constipation tip... couple of spoonfuls of linseeds in yoghurt (preferably live, organic) soaked overnight.  Eat morning & evening.  None of us need to spend any more time on the loo than we already are!

Happy vibes to all for today,
Suzanne x


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi all,

can i join you...

i am day 6 of this torture and had 2 'expanding' blastocysts transferred yesterday on day 5 and between 8-10 further blastocysts frozen, will have to call later today to find out the exact number going into the freezer....

due to high risk of OHSS (36 eggs collected) i am on a fluid regime of 6 litres a day so am never far away from the toilet and also taking aspirin, clexane, ritodrine, metformin and those awful cyclogest in the back door...

i have such sore (.)(.) and they have got progressively sorer since the stimulation phase although nothing to how they feel now, they are tiny normally and due to having more or less non exsistent periods i never have this problem on a monthly basis so i think i have a very low tolerance to it..... i have aches and pains on and off in the tummy region and not much energy and those awful pessaries are really upsetting my tummy.... last time on my 2WW i was really constipated, this time that is certainly not the case.... also feeling really really sweaty this morning but think that this may be due to the weather!!!!!

I have a sick note that covers me until the test day and at the moment am considering going back to work next monday but everyone keeps telling me no.... my job can be both physical and stressful... i know i should stay off but am fighting that rather strong work ethic that my mother instilled in me many years ago....

good luck to you all,

tikki. xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Freespirit - hon it could be implantation bleeding - I had it for a couple of hours one day xxx

Hi Tikki - welcome!

I can so relate to your story!  I did end up with OHSS and have been in hospital and still of sick, currently week 7.  I also had to expanded blasto's put back and am now 8 weeks pregnant with twins!  You had loads of excellent quality eggs, well done.

How painful is that Clexane injection?  Are you doing it yourself?  I am really not bothered about injecting myself but that stuff is awful I am covered in bruises!  I have been using it for 3 weeks and have another 2 weeks to go on it!  Yuck...

Have some more time off sick - honestly I am like you. I have had no more than 5 days off sick in the past 5 years but there are times when you need it!  I am fighting with the consultant to go back to work on Monday but he wants to sign me off for another week, not sure whether to give in and take it or try to go back to work and see how knackered it makes me feel!

Anyway best of luck - when are you testing?


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in shock - so happy - thank you all for your good wishes - don't give up hope friends - I'll be keeping an eye on you all.  This site has kept my sane this time round.

Sending positive pg vibes  

Lots of hugs all round. Dawn x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations Doodles - that's excellent news xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats Doodles!! Brilliant - another BFP this is amazing!

Hiya Skye & Mrs Jof - how are you? I nearly tested again this morning as I dreamt about doing it. I managed not to as I couldn't face disappointment today - feeling in quite a good mood and didn't want to spoil it just in case I got a negative.

Speak later

Angie X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Sorry to gatecrash but I started up a diet thread and if any of you ladies are on a diet or can share some valuable tips from previous diets please come along. I also think it will give us 2ww ttc naturally girls a chance to meet you all 

Sailaxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63642.0.html


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Doodles well done hunni xxxx
Angie 73 im the same as you hun..really want to test but trying not to because even if i get a bfn i will spend the rest of 2ww convincing myself itf wrong but still worrying incase its right.
tikki hiya hun xxx
Free a few ppl have had a couple of days brown bleeding and got bfp, as long as its not fresh red blood hun xxxx
Mrsjof stay away from the hpt hun, it will only stress you out and whatever the result you wont believe it anyway xxxx

Well my(.)(.) are back to normal and a/f symptoms have vanished only getting the odd twinge now.


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi

I am now on day 6 of 2ww and was just wanting a bit of advice really...
I have heard people mention "implantation beeding" and was just wondering if everyone got this who went on to have a BFP or can you still get a BFP even if you don't get it?

Why oh why can't we just find out straight away if its worked

Congrats to anyone who has tested with a BFP!! 

Anyone else testing on 18th

Vickey
x


----------



## Diamonds (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I've been posting mainly in the Jan/Feb & April/May cycle buddies threads as that's where I started all those months ago with 2 abandoned cycles before this one. This time as you can see we've finally made it to the 2ww .

How y'all doing?

I test on the 17th *Vickey*, well that's when we go back to the clinic for pregnancy test and blood test. Really don't think I'll do a hpt if we get that far as I'm too scared!!

I've had really bad AF type pains last night and still have them this morning. Anyone a bit further down track had those and then they go away?

Hope you all managing to stay sane and positive 

Mel


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Well weh hey Doodles.  Congratulations on your  .
Suzanne x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Diamonds well done hunni you on the 2ww wooohoo xxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

This might be a totally stupid question, but does anyone else worry about sneezing?
S


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Girls  
Doodles - Huge Congratulations on your    
Freespirit - How are things today hun? Personally I would take it as a good thing that yoiu have brown discharge becuase it sounds very much like implantation bleeding   I really hope I am right    
Good luck to all those testing over the next few days   
Question for everyone - Has your hair gone weird? I have always noticed that following treatment my hair goes dull, dry and flat and I can never do anything with it   I have blond highlighted hair and rght now all of a sudden the roots are showing and its gets greasy in a day   I am dying to go to the hairdressers and get it recoloured but am aware this would no doubt not be good for the little ones, has anyone else had the same experiance?
xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow you guys have been busy over the last 48 hours

Skye - Yes its me from the stimms board good luck for Friday I am keeping everything crossed for you, yo9u naughty   girl testing that early!!!

Mrs Jof - Good luck to you also on Friday I am sure Friday is going to be a good day

Doodles                 

Angie Good Luck tommorrow hun, less than 18 hours to go

Freespirit - you are also on the home stretch so good luck for Saturday

Tikki- I am also like you, I am self employed and have my office on the ground floor of my house (live in a 3 story) and have 2 staff members so I am sure I will not get anytime off work, but I do think it helps the time fly by.

Panda- Twins you lucky girl, keep them nice and snug and warm, I am soooooo pleased for you.

Vickery, Diamonds congratulations for getting this far and good luck for next week.

On my side of things I had another progress scan again today and its not great I have on the left a 24,22,16,16,14,13,13,9 and on the Right a 21,20,14,11,9,9,9,6 and my lining has started to shrink 11.1 so not great as I am having ICSI so they need to get to 19plus really so waiting on the results of blood tests to check that I can have Collection on Friday....

Hi to everyone else

Ktx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats Doodles on your  .  Let's hope there are even more!!!!

Love 

Topcat x


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

ktx i had icsi too hun and the best size they look for is 18 but they aspie all the smaller ones too so it looks like you may have 6 ready now so dont worry hun xxx
jodie bogie yes it ruins your hair, im a training hairdresser and if your hair is going greasy really quick do NOT be tempted to wash it every day that makes it worse use conditioner only on the tips if you really have to use it and buy a lemon shampoo but wash gently as scrubbing makes your scalp produse more oil, hope this helps hun  
picketh i worried about sneezing in the first couple of day post e/t but not anymore hun, o the things we worry about eh!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Worring about Sneezing how funny I hadnt even thought about it.....


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Firstly i still have the poo's! so sore down there inside they have given me pile cream to try and help! (it isn't helping) couldn't stop crying because it hurt and dh said go to work with you will feel better and you know i must admit i do because i'm sat on a foam cushion on my chair chatting to you and reading hopeful stories xxxx

Doodles congratulions girl keep it safe and warm,

Freespirit, i will stop poking i pomise x keep sane girl


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Doodles- thats fantastic news! Well done!
Love to the Free, Mrs Jof and the  rest of you waiting to test xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Wow, what a lot of posts in the last 2 days. Had ET yesturday and they implanted 2 6day blasts so I test next thursday 17th August. This is our one and only chance as there were no more to freeze. Feel upbeat but trying to stay rested. My parents have my son for today so thats helped but i feel lost without him! 
Congrats doodles    
Good luck all those testing this week.
I am going to wait to do test at clinic and not at home. My only concern is if i have the test and then come home and await results (phonecall 4 hours later) if its positive we have to travel a 3 hour round trip to get more meds? Any ideas anyone?
Ruth


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi guys

Hope you're all hanging in there! 

SKye/MrsJof - are you scared of testing?? As I did it early on day 10 and it was neg i'm so scared it hasn't worked and don't want to test now in case it is definitely neg. I just don't want to go through the depression that follows a failure.....

Sorry to be on a bit of a downer but how are you feeling about it? (Actually feeling quite cheery overall today not a complete grump bag!!)

Thanks

Angie


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi girls  
Blondieh - So sorry to hear abour all the pain you are in hun  
Skye - Thank you so much for your advice about my hair   I am guessing that I am correct in thinking going to the hairdressers during the 2ww is a big no no? I am off out now to get some lemon shampoo  
      to everyone xxxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi girls - you have all been busy today

Well I have been out shopping and for lunch with my mum. Being feeling OK today - just pretty tired and my hips were also aching (i do get this sometimes before AF) However, it could be as we did quite a lot of walking today !!

*Doodles* - Excellent news on your BFP!!!   

*Tikki * -  and good luck

*Wicklow* - Well done on your ET. Good luck for your 

*Angie * - I'm so with you darling. I am scared stiff of testing incase its a negative.  I think I might do one tomorrow, a day early. I feel like I need to try and prepare myself for the BIG day on Friday. If I leave it to Friday there is just so much pressure on the day. Did you tell your DH/DP when you tested early?? I'm not sure wether to tell him or just do it on my own tomorrow.

*Freespirit* - How are you now darling? Any more blood? I'm thinking that it was a real  sign for you!!


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi all,

Panda.... Congratulations on you twins!!!! You should take it easy for as long as you can. At what stage did you develop OHSS? It sounds like it must have been severe to have you in hospital for 7 days.... How much fluid were you having to drink a day?

Dawn... Congratulations on the  

Angie & Skye.... I am with you on the not testing early thing, it is almost better I think to keep the dream alive for longer by leaving it until the very end.no matter how tempting it can be..

Vickey.... I am testing on the 18th too with a blood test and a phone call 3 hours later. I cannot imagine how horrid it will be waiting for that call, last time I did it at a different clinic and I had to do a HPT but the period started as I got up to do the test so I knew the answer before I tested so this time it is going to be really tense....

Jodie... My hair is also looking pretty dull. I too have blond highlights that I ment to get done about a month before I started treatment but then everything moved so quickly they never got done, I don't want to get them done now so am having to live with 2 inch routes... Looking Hot!!!!!

Today I am trying to convince myself that I can feel my little embryos hatching but that is not working. Have been watching DVDs all day and have just sent DH to return my watched ones to Blockbuster and get me 3 more...

Stickly vibes and best wishes to everyone,

Tikki. xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Jodie bogie deffo no chemicals on your hair hun, it might be ok it depends on how much tx is affecting your hair and it sounds as if the tx is stressing your hair 
Angie 73 i tested early too and got a bfn, ive been convincing myself to stay possitive but im quite sure its is a bfn and yes im petrified of having that confirmed as this was my last try   

No symptoms left and no sign of a/f as yet...will prob show up on test day just to rub salt in


----------



## hopingat41 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi 

This is a reply for Vicky - I did not have an implantation bleed and went on to have a BFP.  Currently 11 weeks pregnant.  So don't get too tied up with looking for symptoms.

I can't remember who asked about other symptoms but I can hand on heart say during the 2WW apart from sore boobs in early couple of days and a stitch like pain in small of back also first couple of days - I had no symptoms what so ever.

However I think God lead me into a false sense of security as I now suffer from morning/afternoon/evening nausea!!!! I can't complain as the present at the end is worth all this awfullness.

Good luck to everyone testing over next couple of days.

Hoping


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Tikki - thanks hon. I got OHSS very mildy the day after e/c. Luckily my embies made it to blastocyst so it gave me 5 days to recover and I had the embies put back on a Monday and ended up in hospital on Sunday night/Monday morning. I was told it was a moderate case - for all the *gory* details you can read my 2ww diary.  I was on 3 bags of IV fluid a day, so 3l and as much fluid as I could drink - roughly around 2l a day and I had to measure everything that came out too! Was great fun! Feel free to PM me with any ohter questions you have x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good evening,

Back from work and what an activity on this thread!

First congratulations Dawn.

Vickey, I am testing at home on the 18th too, I had ET last Friday and this morning when I woke up I had AF pains for a good 30-40 min. I hope it is ok.

Ktx, it is funny I felt my stomack shake after my sneezes!

Piketh, it looks like we are all constipated. I make sure I get plenty of fruits and veggies and I still struggle, and yes it does hurt too! 

Panda: twins, what a dream, well done

Good evening and good luck with the wait to everyone else. 

Steph


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all

Dawn - congratulations on the BFP!

I'm feeling really really negative today and I can't seem to shake myself out of it.  Sat and had a good sob for about 3 hours earlier this evening.  I've spent most of today with AF type pain and I think I'm just trying mentally to prepare myself for the worst.

I really really need to try and stay positive just in case, but I feel like I'm just waiting for the inevitable.  I'm even contemplating going back to work - next week is my most stressful week of the whole year so I know I must have given up hope to even be thinking about it 

Did anyone who got a BFP have AF type pain during the 2ww?.  I keep trying to tell myself that my body has been through hell and back in the last couple of weeks and that its not over until the fat lady sings (whoever the hell she is!).

Sorry for sounding so miserable and depressed -  I hate these homones 

Much luck to you all

Joanne


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello everyone.....my word, it's been busy on here today 

Dawn ~ many congratulations to you hun.......fantastic news. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!! 

Vickey ~ theres a 2ww list on page1 of this thread......i think theres a few others testing on the 18th too  As for symptoms, honestly it really does seem to be that anything goes.....some get implantation bleeding and get a BFP, some get no symptoms at all but still get BFP. Everything crossed for you though 

Mel (diamonds) welcome to you.......good luck hun 

Love and luck all round, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

well girls..

i am on day 28,,, havent ovulated since oct last year, but on day 16 i had some cm,, af type pains, then pains in my ovary ( left and right) and very sore nipples so i am taking that as me finally ovulating myself,, does any1 know if these r signs of ovulation as its been so long,,,,,,,and if it is i got 2-4 days to test if that was ovulation day...i have a long story to tell about my problems but i dont wanna bore u,, lol... 


loads of luck to all

pam

x


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Many congrats to all the BFP's. Sadly I'm one that cannot boost to the exceptional good success rate on this thread!

Totally baffled, shell shocked and gutted.

We had a biochemical pregnancy when we tested on tuesday but my levels were so low they wanted to repeat them yesterday. Sadly the levels didn't increase and so it's a definite negative for me - AGAIN!

I am totally rock bottom and don't comprehend why it hasn't worked this time. This cycle was the best I've ever done and everything was going according to plan. I just don't understand why it didn't work. We're down on the follow up consultation list for 4 weeks time and I don't know what list of questions I should have prepared and ready to ask. Help anyone...!

I'm not sure if we should just throw in the towel and just ditch the idea of DH and I becoming parents but then I've got everything going for it to work - I'm young, my stats show that it's just a question of time and when it happens rather than if. They detected slightly raised NK cells but that's why I had IVIG and was on dexamethasone. All these things were supposed to aid and help implantation. I am just stunned that this time wasn't the one after 2 blasts - 1 already expanding being transferred on day 5. Apparently there's a 65 - 70% chance of them implanting so why do I have to fall into the 30 - 35 % of it not working! why? why? why?

My parents have been great and they are taking the whole family away at New year for a week of sun and getaway. So at least that's something to look forward to. But it does pose another problem / question as I'm gung ho to give it another go - whether an FET as we've got 3 blast in the freezer or a fresh cycle. I'd like to do it in autumn but then if it does work then that would scubber my holiday as i wouldn't want to fly. So this poses another question and pisser in that IVF just takes up so much time of planning, preparing of when the best time to do it is etc... We're going to obviously give the natural way a go as well as I've heard that after an IVF tx, we can be more fertile? Is that true and does anyone know of it having worked for anyone this way? Or is that utter rubbish? I've also got some chinese herbs and medicine that is apparently good for the womb! Ladysmantel i think it's called. 

So I'm quite peed off to be very frank and direct. Thank you all for being there - i know some of you have been waiting to hear my oh so negative news, but I thank you for being a shoulder to cry on.

Congrats to everyone who's had a BFP. I'd be lying if I didn't say I was jealous and not a bit in awe but that's the way I'm feeling at the moment so no hard feelings.

I will of course be glued to this site and will keep posting.
All the best from a very sad and ****** off 
Tuppence xx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello everyone

Congratulation Doodles and the other BFPs - there's a really long list of them on this thread isn't there.

Just for the record, and I'll try not to bang on too long about myself this time but can't stop once I get going(!), but my daily ULTRA early PT - picks up 10mg of HCG as opposed to 25mg on the Clearblue early - showed a feint positive last night (day 9) and definite positive this morning (day 10 ), Clearblue 4 days early also a feint positive this morning  (I've got lots of them!).....HOWEVER, I have got stringy browny dischargey stuff and well, this is exactly what happened on IVF#1 when I got a chemical pg in other words, implantation (hence the positive test) followed by AF, very early miscarriage.  It is totally normal for me to have stringy browny  on what is today day 26 of my cycle and I would get the proper AF tomorrow, day 27....
I know the implantation theory but, well.....it's not a great sign and so I am just hoping (possibly against hope)...

Joanne R - you don't test until 18th do you?, I wouldn't think that AF pains at the moment can possibly be related to AF.  I think they are more likely to be your ovaries groaning after all the poking at EC or possibly implantation pains, I think that is meant to happen day 5 to 7 after EC and I'm sure I had slight aches on day 5.  Chin up love still hope yet - (bit rich coming from me though!)

How's everyone else?  Freespirit - how are you in the brown stringy department I think you said you had it too?

Me and DH even did the fertility spell on complementary therapies last night (bear in mind we are in our 40s!) - it involved cracking an egg into a saucer surrounding it with green leaves and sprinkling salt on it whilst chanting an incantation to the fertility goddess under a full moon (which was last night apparently) and then leaving it in the garden.  Caught my labrador tucking  into it this morning - what is THAT going to do!

love Druzy xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuppence im soo sorry hun, i have no words for you im afraid xxxxx  
Druzy thats why im staying away from those pee sticks now, i was testing early too but i realised i was never going to believe the results. Can you call your clinic and tell them you got a bfp and insist on an early b/t because your worried.xxxxxxI think its a bfp tho hun [br]: 10/08/06, 09:21The big day is here for a lot of us test day is tomorrow. I still have no feeling about it and no symptoms either just no a/f and it doesnt feel its due either


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Skye - I believe the pee stick it's just whether it sticks or not.  My clinic don't do blood tests - it's just a matter of time.......I have hardly any symptoms just slightly bigger (.)(.) and possibly a weird dizzy feeling, there is no rhyme or reason to any of this - good luck to you tomorrow, you just never know. 

Druzy


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ladies ,
Well the witch is here in force today , so its another BFN for us  
Feel very very empty  
Tuppence   I am sorry my darling 
Doodles , congratulations on your wonderfull BFP .
Good luck to all those still waiting  
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Tuppence - I wrote you a post but it disappeared....sorry about the biochem, I fear the same.....basically I know how you feel but as you are young and if you can bear it I would carry on.  It's just a question of getting a good egg and biochemical is better than nothing, it shows you can conceive.  Isn't it normally because there was a chromosome problem with the embryo later in development and it stopped developing...apparently this happens in 30/40% of normal pregnancies, very early miscarriage, but nobody notices because they don't test so early.  I would have a good holiday and rethink a biochemical shows you can conceive - isn't that what they say.  lots of love  Druzy xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hello all,

lots of you on here so will try to get to know you all.

just wanted to say so sorry to here of your bfn tuppence.  life is so cruel sometimes. hope your follow up gives you some answers so you can move forward.

druzy so hope that its good news for you hun, and af stays away.    

to everyone else how is on there 2ww hope your not going to   and    to you all.

im on day 3 following iui. so test is along way off,21st aug. have sore (.)(.) already is this to early for a sign of anything? was good on last 2 2ww and didnt think about signs extra till mid 2nd week. ao god knows why my mind is playing tricks with me.

  

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Tuppence and Freespirit I am really sorry guys and sending you lots of            

Druzy Thinking of your Lab    I am keepnig my fingers crossed everything stays positive when is your official testing date?

Hi Sam mn welcome to the mad house.

Hi everyone else it will be a busy day so wishing you all loads of luck as I have my EC tomorrow so wont be on here til alot later but will be thinking of you all

Take Care

kate x


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tuppence - so sorry for you, I know how gutting it is to get that BFN - give yourself plenty of time to recover then go for it with those frosties.  x  

Freespirit - same applies - so sorry. x 

Mrs Jof - don't test early -   I was so tempted to do it on Tuesday (1 day early) as I was freaking out on Monday but held off till Wed and it was quite a weak positive so I wouldn't want you to do it early and think it was negative just cause the line is very faint.  Only one day to go - hold on!!!!!

JoanneR - I spent the whole weekend crying - not because I was sad just because I couldn't help it!  I had af pains all through the night two days before my test but it turned out okay so don't lose faith.

skye - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tuppence ~ i'm sorry hun......hope there are some answers for you  Much love and luck to you xx

Free ~ many hugs to you too.....really sorry to hear you had a BFN 

Welcome Sam and Pam.....i'm sure everyone here will help stop you going too  Good luck 

MrsJof, Angie73, Ritzisowner and Skye ~ all the luck in the world for your tests tomorrow    

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Good morning ladies

How's everyone doing?  It's so busy on this thread.

Tuppence and Freespirit - so sorry to hear your news. Please make time to look after yourselves .

Doodles - Congratulations on your BFP!

Skye - Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

After my very negative rant on here last night, I'm feeling slightly better this morning, expecially after reading some of these posts.  It really helps to know that its worth just holding out the faintest of hope just in case.  I'm really going to try and focus and stay positive.  Well I haven't sobbed my heart out yet today so I suppose that's an improvement of sorts  

Anyway, going to try and fill the rest of this long boring day (God I never thought I'd miss work as much as I do!).

 and lots of       to us all

Joanne x


----------



## sarali (Jan 29, 2006)

hi all,
can't believe I got  from my first icsi cycle and feel so lucky.  
However, 1st scan 3 weeks on 31 aug and v nervous about it all being ok. 

Good luck to everyone - especially those of you that I was chatting to and the thread I was using - keeping everything crossed for you all   

i was jus wondering my clinic told me only about the positive test and no HCG level n Beta as i noticed on this site that ladies came to know on their test day. my nurse said she cant tell n v can know only in our scan. is it ok? 

love 
sarali


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

sarali congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello all,

Congrats Sarali .  Don't worry, just enjoy the feeling.

Tuppence & Freespirit - so sorry.  Have pm'd you frees. & Tuppence, mailed you on the ARGC thread.  Thinking of you both.

Good luck for tomorrow's testers     .

Am still comatose.  Was going to go in to work today, but feel so institutionalised at home, I don't think I could make it that far anyway.
I sleep, eat and sometimes wander around in a t-shirt.  God, I used to be interesting.
Bottom cheeks getting very sore now from Gestone injections.  DH hovers over my bare butt at 7.30 every night with comedy syringe & is running out of places without bruises.  I try to distract myself by watching tv, but sometimes I see his reflection in the screen, poised over my butt like a mad, evil scientist!  Otherwise, just fairly constant AF type cramps low down since day one post ET.  Five days to go.  Am going to have to get a life again soon.

Lots of love to all, and welcome newbies.

Suzanne x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Sarali ----           

Piketh your other half and your jabs


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Mrs jof where are you hun...have you tested yet Im too scared everyone who is expecting news is getting bad news


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

hi lizzy

tried to post but didnt seem to work, so if you get 2 messages from me you know why

testing on 16th august , finger crossed. wish the pmt would go away getting some really black moods

janey


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls

Skye, MrsJof how are you doing?? This is scaring the crap out of me. I really don't want to test tomorrow!!! So scared of getting a BFN - I hardly slept last night!

Well if I don't see any posts from you both - good luck for tomorrow... XX

Angie X


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Good luck Angie 73, Skye, MrsJof & Ritzisowner     
Sx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

so whos all testing tomoz...me, Angie73, Mrsjof, Ritzowner, is there anyone else?
Well good luck girls, we really need to bring some good luck back with us.


----------



## tea (Jul 20, 2005)

good luck ladies


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

HUGE   to Tuppence and Freespirit - I am really sorry it didn't work for you this time guys.  

Wishing the very best of luck to all of you who are testing tomorrow - I will be on in the morning to check it all out.      

Sarali - MANY congratulations on your   .  Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Jut wanted to wish all those testing tomorrow ..heaps of luck     

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all,

Oh my God In shock got positive test this am!  Day 10 following day 5 blastocyst transfers.  I couldn't wait till tomorrow as it is my 43 birthday!   I have had such a stressful wait this time propbably because I knew this was the last chance. Happy now and desperately praying embbie stays put, we've have had 2 chemical pregnancies so know long way to go.  Wanted to share our positive news, congatulate all of you with good news and say so sorry to those not so lucky this time.  I know that terrible feeling too well, we so nearly gave up last go dec05 but hopefully perseverance will pay off!   I hope tommorow brings more positive news there seems a lot of us testing at the moment.  Goodluck everyone x


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Tuppence & Freespirit - I am so sorry , no words can help butwe are all here for you x

Congratulations to the girls who got their dream

So much good luck for those testing tomorrow and in the coming days.

Panda - you are a star! 

Take care girls , was just checking up on you all xxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

omg do you realise thats 13 bfp's out of 17 tested, im really scared now that must mean a load of bfn to follow.
Redmond well done hun xxxx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think there's any need to rub it in to be honest!


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuppence was that message for me...rub what in hun, im lost. If you mean me mentioning how many bfp there are that wasnt meant as a horrible thing, i was just saying it makes me scared to test


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Sky - Good luck with your test today hun   (and anyone else who is testing today) lets hope you join the long list of bfp's  
Tuppence -  
How is everybody else doing on this 2ww rollercoaster? I had a lovely day yesterday with a friend and her little ones, this friend doesn't know about treatment so I wasn't able to explain that I can't pick up the kiddies etc. and found myself picking up and carrying her 1 year old a lot at the park and since have been worrying that I have ruined our cycle....its just so hard to keep yourself wrapped in cotton wool isn't it  
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi all

I test on Aug 22nd, is there anyone else testing on the same day?
Congratulations for all who got +ve results, fingers crossed we all have  

Jaimi


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls

Just to let you know I tested negative today (day 14). Nothing much to say except I'm so so gutted and don't know how to cope with this. AF hasn't arrived yet which seems a bit cruel too, as it keeps me hanging on a little with that tiny bit of doubt.

Good luck to the rest of you - Skye and MrsJof especially.

Angie X


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Angie - really really sorry to hear your news hon xxxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Congratulations to the BFPs  

and Commiserations to the BFNs 

"My labrador ate my fertility spell"  - that must have done for me.  Lizzie please put me down as a BFN too please.  I am pretty sure this is another biochemical for me.  Although the ultra early test is still positive I have a pretty heavy AF.   There you go.  Frosties next and then donor eggs for me.  I'm not sorry for testing early - apart from looking a prat!  but then I'm used to that - because it's useful for the clinic to know about a biochemical - they don't do blood tests.  Mind you I don't think I'm doing any more full IVFs.

Good luck to everyone else, I must say it is an amazing amount of BFPs on this list including someone over 40 - WELL DONE Redond , just sorry that we can't be ALL on it. 

.

love Druzy xx


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dear Angie and Druzzy

Really sorry to hear your news. 

Sending big hugs

Janeyxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

So sorry Angie & Druzy.  .  We're here if you need us.
Freespirit - How are you today?  & Tuppence?
Congratulations Redmond 
Good luck Skye, Mrs Jof & Ritzisowner.
Back to Ingrid Bergman on the sofa for me.
Sx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Aww Angie im soo sorry hun, i will probably be the same no a/f is cruel isnt it  
ive had my bloods done but wont get my results until 3ish  
Druzy wait for your a/f to go away and test again, especially as your test is saying bfp, some ppl do get a/f while pg i did when i had my dd, fingers crossed for you xxxx
Mrs jof honey where are you, hope you are well


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning ladies

Well it was a  for me today!!

I'm in shock and still finding it hard to believe - even after doing 6 tests!!!!
I apologise for not posting yesterday but the truth is I was naughty and tested early on Wednesday evening (and Thursday morning and night) but I was too scared to believe it and didn't want to lie to you all so the best thing was just to not log on. I had 2 strong positives on Wednesday evening and they have continue to be strong since.

I am soooooooo happy, but also feel quite anxious. I went to the clinic this morning as I need more gestone and the nurses were so pleased for me. I asked about having my bloods done but they said that they only tend to do them if people get a faint positive. I am just so worried after hearing about these biochemical pregancies - I think I will be doing more tests this week.

*Sarali & Redmond * -  on your 

*Angie & Free spirit* - Big hugs for you both. I am so sorry for you. I really want this to work for all of us today. 

*Druzzy* - Sorry honey. Howver, I did read a post about someone who had a full AF and still got a BFP. There is still hope   

*Skye * - Sending you lots of luck for this afternoon


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Mrs jof im soooo pleased for you hunni, well done xxxxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hurray for Mrs Jof.  Skye - be thinking of you at 3.
Sx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to Mrs Jof and Redmond - well done you  

Big   to Angie and Druzzy - so sorry it didn't work for you this time.


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

As i expected from the start BFN for me again.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

a completely unexpected BFN for me.... 

no more now.....game over.


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, both of you, Skye & Ritzisowner, am so sorry.  It's so hard.  Sending you hugs.
Sx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Skye and Piketh - sorry to hear your news. I feel for you and know exactly how you both must be feeling. Take care girls and chin up!

Tuppence xx


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well done Mrs Jof - was worried about you there for a while - see you on the next string (waiting for first scan)

Ritzisowner & Skye - everyone has said it before me - so sorry

Dawn x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,

MrsJof and Redmond , Congratulations ladies   Wishing you all the best for a happy and healthy pregnancies .

Skye  , ritziowner  , angie  , tuppence  , it hurts like hell dosent it   , and its so unfair , I'm so sorry that more people didn't get the BFP they deserve , stay strong ladies  

Druzy , i'm not really understanding your positon to well right now , but i am wishing you well my love   

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Thankyou for all your kind words and congatulations to those who have had BFP.  This is such a damm hard path to follow and feel so sorry hearing of those with negative news.  We have been doing IVF for 3 years and have had 3 fresh cycles and two frozen transfers.  Previously had 2 chemical pregnancies which happened within days of testing and devestated us.  I really debated going for my 3rd go especially at my age 43 today!  It take so much strength to keep on putting ourselves through this I have found this site so helpful and want to  thank everyone for sharing their stories.


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats to redmond and sarahi and mrsjof on your bfp.

so sorry to all of those who got a bfn.    my thoughts are with you all.

jaimi i test the day before you. good luck for your 2ww.

good luck for everyone on 2ww and to those that are testing soon.    

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Angie ~ i'm sorry hun.....really sorry. Biggest hugs 

Druzy ~ so sorry for your news too. If its ok i'm still hoping for you....can you not get them to do a blood test 

Skye and Ritzisowner  Much love and many many hugs xx

Janey ~ welcome hun to the 2ww and welcome to FF too  Luck and 

Jaimi ~ welcome  You'll find the list on p1 of this thread......not sure theres anyone on the 22nd yet but i'm sure there will be. Loads of luck 

Sarali ~ congratulations to you.....really fab news 

Redmond ~ congratulations to you too......what a wonderful birthday present for you. Everything crossed for avery happy and healthy pg 

MrsJof ~ yay! Fab news for you too.....enjoy 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanx girls but im still having fun with a long overdue vodka right now   we have decided to try again but will pay for a decent clinic this time not our NHS one   do i sound bitter....naaaahhhh


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good evening everyone,


Well done Redmond and Ms Jof, I felt that you were quite zen and calm through the 2ww it must have been your time so well done!

I am sorry to hear about the negative news and I send hugs to all: Skye, Angie, Druzy, Ritzisowner, Piketh.
Skye, well done it is good to concentrate on treats that are well needed. I have a bottle of Champagne and some nice Lomo Iberico from Spain in the Fridge waiting just in case I will need those treats next week.

7 days to gofor me for testing,

Steph


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck to all ladies testing today!!! Will be thinking of you.

LoL

Janeyxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Mornin' all.  Yep, it's early.
Now, unless you all know something I don't, I'm still waiting to test on Tuesday, so don't commiserate yet or I'll get paranoid!!  I might need all the sympathy I can get after Tuesday, but I'll hang on til then if I can.      .
Jeez, was nearly disabled last night by DH & his evil progesterone injection, but have recovered sufficiently this morning.  Still no symptoms to speak of, but I THINK I might have had the big O dream on Thurs...hard to know!  Dreamt last night that I'd left work, so must be getting anxious about returning on Monday.  Don't know how I'm gonna get my mental capacity back in time.
Good luck to today's testers &    to all.
Suzanne x


----------



## AnneW (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello all sorry I ahve not posted before now but dh has been off work and therefore have not had much time to go on-line.  I had DIUI on 1st Aug and have had very sore (.)(.) for the last week and feel sick constantly from getting up in a morning to going to bed.  Yesterday i had to come home from work as the nausia was so bad.  I have never really been tolds when to test officially and have taken it that I should test 14 days from the treatments.  Does anyone know what day I should text on as I am scared to test to early and get a false BFN or even a true BFN.

Has anyone els had the nausia from gettingup to going back to bed. If so if you have any ideas on how to help surpress the feeling please let me know.

bbfn

Annew.


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

please excuse my ignorance but what is the big O dream that you all keep talking about....

i think i have a good idea but what is the significance?

tikki. xx

ps. congratulations to those with a BFP and soooo sorry to those with a BFN- have been there so i know how devastating it feels...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys 

I really big                           for Skye, Sruzy, angie 73 and ritziowner Its not far is it - I hope you are all staying very strong and looking towards the next stage.

Redmond and Mrs Jof                   on your    I am wishing you both a lovely healthy pregancy - keep in contact with us and let us know how you get on.

As for me I had my EC on Friday but unfortunatly only got 5 eggs, and I have today got the call and found out only 3 have fertilised    so I am trying to stay       and hope they grow and divide nicely between now and monday at 1pm when I have 1 or 2 transfered and then I am officially allowed on this thread.

Wishing everyone there dreams come true

Love

Ktx

PS Anne best test day is 14 days after Et


----------



## LondonJax (Jan 30, 2006)

KTx,

Sorry to butt in, I've also just come out of my 2WW and I've been lurking on here during the time.  I haven't dared to post as I didn't want to tempt fate but I just wanted to reassure you.

I'm 43 years old.  We went through first round of IVF in April and, at EC, they found that my body had played the nastiest trick.  It had sent out the message in the blood test that everything was ready for EC but had produced no eggs    Even the doctors couldn't believe it as the signs were there that there may have been at least one.

Anyway, we cycled at in July.  EC was on 28th July and we got three eggs.  All three fertilised.  ET was 31 July.  We had a 4 cell (just popped that morning otherwise it'd have been discarded), a 7 cell and an 8 cell.  No idea of quality and didn't ask as it's too depressing at my old age!

2WW ended yesterday with my pregnancy test (well three actually) as I couldn't believe the result - all three (different brands) came up  

We know we have a long way to go and at my age nothing is settled until baby is born but we're going to enjoy every day we have and keep everything crossed.

So three fertilised eggs can produce the results - it only takes one to stick.

Make sure you rest up.  I did "sofa rest" for a week as I can't stand staying in bed.  This past week I've made sure I get an hour at least in the evening sofa resting with my feet up and I try to get my feet up for 20 minutes or so at lunch time when I'm at work.  Apart from that I kept my tummy warm with a cushion (my idea was I was incubating the eggs so keeping them warm made sense) - not hot water bottles though as they are too hot.

I hope everything turns out for you and good luck to all those still waiting.  Congratulations to all the others.  Redmond - it's good to see another mature lady getting a result, we're few and far between unfortunately.  Take care.

To those who didn't get their BFP's I'm sending up a prayer for you.  Be good to yourselves.

Jackie x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Well Congratulations Jackie that is good news. 

Congratulations to KTx too. You had 3 fertilised out of 5 it is a very good ratio.  With the 2 extra days your clinic will be able to chose the bests for ET. So good luck with this on Monday. 
I had 2 out of 7 and with ICSI. And what everyone has told me is that it only takes one so I still believe in it and I have another 6 or 7 days until I test (mine had 2 and 3 cells, so that is not very high).

I want to apologise to Piketh. I may have gone too fast last night to write a note in the evening. 
I hope that it will work for you on Tuesday. I hope I did not give you an attack though!

Anne, I thik we are all being told to test 2 weeks after the procedure. Last DIUI I did I was waiting for the 2 weeks on the dot and my cousin who is a GP tld me I could test the night before and unfortunately it was negatif and she said sorry you are not pregnant. Which I did not want to hear but it was accurate. 
You seem to have pretty good symptoms and this is getting close to day 14 after your insemination. I guess Monday may be ok. Good luck with your decision.

Good luck to everyone esle still waiting.

Steph

Have a good week end all?


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi fellow neurotic laydeez,
Steph - no worries, I'll take it as a good omen!
Jackie - congratulations on your  .  It's so reassuring to hear your experience .  Send some magic our way  
KT - don't worry, stay positive.  I just got 5 eggs too, and have to believe what everyone says...only takes one.
Tikki - mmmm, the big O dream thing...well I wasn't sure either, but just interpreted as you know, waking up feeling like had been , but was just sleeping.  That's why I don't really know if I had it or not.  I think Druzy said it was a good sign.  To be honest, I'm reading good & bad signs into everything, so I'm no reliable source.
Annew, I've never had the nausea, but it sounds like a classic good sign.
Are any of you lobsided?  My left (.) definitely seems bigger!
Suzanne


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

thank you for your positive works Steph and Jackie it helps me feel a bit better role on the next 2 weeks

Have a good evening all

Kate xx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

I do think the big O dream is a good sign.  A midwife friend also told me that it is quite common in early pregnancy and if you type orgasms and BFP into the search you should find a thread in the voting room about it and lots of the BFPs seem to have it - but not all I think.

Beware, however, because I had it on my first IVF which ended in the dreaded chemical, so negative effectively.

Unfortunately, I really do think I'm back on for a chemical again.  The clearblue 4 day early was definitely positive this morning but I have had 2 and a bit days of normal, if not slightly heavy, AF.  I phoned the clinic and they want me to keep on with the nasty pessaries until official test day which is tomorrow or Monday.  No doubt it'll be positive again, this HCG can stay in your system for about 14days I believe.  The clinic say all that because they had one egg sharer lady who apparently had heavy AF, passing clots as well, but then went on to have a normal pregnancy.  Apparently it's very rare but it has happened.  If my clinic did blood tests they would probably know immediately if it's chemical because of the levels, I've seen other people on here told by their clinic after blood test immediately.  I can only think they don't do them to save money but will see what they say on Monday.

Congrats to that long list of BFPs and special congrats to the "vintage" ladies Jackie and Redmond, that's fantastic, it shows that it can happen but unfortunately that's it for me now with my own bits and bobs.  The line has to be drawn!

Druzy xx


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

hi all,
Annie w just wanted to say I was told to test 14-16 days from egg collection.  I tested day 15 and got positive result.  I too had nausea on and off for about 2 days prior to testing, I also had to wee alot, hope this is helpful I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.
Jackie fantastic news I am also 43 and called Jackie,and have recently, 10th, got positive result!! I too know it's early days and am trying to keep calm but enjoy the good news.  Here's praying for a healthy pregnancy for us both x.
Druzy sorry to hear your sad news and not surprised you feel like throwing in the towel.  I nearly stopped at last go 6 months ago because of age and was totally devestated with another negative.  Give yourself time before you make a definite decision hope us oldies with positives give you some hope.  take good care x
All those waiting to test wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

hello girls-not sure if I'm on the right thread but thought this was as good a one as any! i had 2 snow babies transferred yesterday -it was a medicated fet and here i am already driving myself wild with worry! basically what happened was that I had a full bladder as requested but was taken 35 mins after my appt by which time I was so full that I was  getting shooting pains. The transfer seemed to go ok though the lady doing it did comment that my bladder was "too full"-does anyone know if this could have had a detrimental effect on the transfer?? I'm assuming that if it did then they would not have gone ahead but i can't stop worrying about it.

My outcome day is monday 28th though it's really the day before which is a sunday.

Hope you can help!!


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello and that i am thinking of you all.

*Skye & Ritziowner * - I am so sorry to hear your news. LIfe is so cruel!! 

Keep positive all of you


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pupz ~ hi there and welcome to FF  You're in the right place hun.......i've added you to the 2ww list, you'll find it on page1 of this thread  Can't help you with your question but i'm sure they wouldn't have gone ahead if it would cause a problem. Happy chatting on here and loads of luck 

Tikki ~ here's a link for you about the big O  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9452.75.html

KTx ~ good luck for Monday.....hope the news is good 

Jackie ~ fab news.....congratulations!!! Have a very happy and healthy pg 

Druzy ~ just keeping my fingers crossed for good levels for you 

Hope everyone's ok and having a good weekend 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

i hope you are right!    thx for all the good wishes-there seem to be loads of success stoires-let's hope it continues. 

Ritziowner I used to be Kitz b4 the big crash but hav eonly just managed to get back in as access has been really hit and miss. Sending you loads of hugs and


----------



## Pat19 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I decided to test this morning 1 day early, as I didn't wanna be upset all day 2moro at work, and I guess deep down I had a feeling it was gonna be bad news, and yes I was right, I got a *BFN * just now. 

So this is it for me now Ladies, I gonna just have to except I will never have a baby in my life to love, as I sure as hell ain't got another £5000+ for another go, well unless I win Lotto and I can't see that happening, but u never know.

Anyway, I'd just like to wish you all the very best and hope your dreams work out for you.

Love
Pat
X


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

oh Pat,
sorry to hear you had a BFN. You should have waited though! Thinking of you at this time
Ruth[br]: 13/08/06, 09:40i am on day 11 of 2ww and have a lot of stringy discharge (tmi - sorry) and have been feeling sick on and off since yesturday - is tis a good sign or not? Im getting reallycrabby today which is a sign of PMT or could be due to the fact I need to clean my house before inlaws arrive (on thursday, on test day!) from ireland for ds birthday on sunday! I need a cleaner! Dont want to overdo things incase I muck our final chance up. Anyone else testing on thursday. I am going to clinic for bloods ad not testing before - thats what i did last time and it worked so dont want to do things differently.
Many thanks
   
Ruth


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

thinking of you Pat-hope you are doing ok.


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello everyone can i join you?  Im now on my 2ww third and final go.. had et on friday so im in the early stages...

Good luck to all those 2ww'ers out there   

sorry for all the bfn   (((((hugs)))) 

congrats to all the bfp  

als xx


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome als

Hope the time flys by for you and that it is a BFP!!!

How may days until you test?

Lol janeyx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Morning all,

- Pat, so sorry 

welcome Pupz & Als, hope the wait goes well for you.

Good luck to everyone testing today   

Druzy - how are things with you?

Well, the day's finally come to go back to work. I think I'm signed off by the clinic til Weds, but thought I should show my face. I test tomorrow & am really sad and anxious. I'm very tired and cranky (which could be PMT) and I think I feel AF pains this morning.   .
  . Blood test at ARGC tomorrow, so I'm going to try not to HPT before then. If it's negative, I'd rather not know til the last minute.

Hope you all have a lovely cosy day.

Suzanne x

[br]: 14/08/06, 07:05  Think I'm spotting. [br]: 14/08/06, 09:52I've just phoned the clinic, and they've advised that I should rest if spotting, so heading home from work. So much for that!
S


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Janey71 im on day 3 now... test date is Friday 25th Aug..although im really stressed about the whole process.. ET wasnt too good...  trying to stay positive.

LizzyB can you add me to the list of 2ww'ers please? (again!! )  i want to be in the trimester threads...   hope your doing ok.

Piketh!!  Try to get lots of rest hun... thinking of you   

Pat19 sorry hun ((((hugs)))

Wicklow hope you managed to sort the cleaning out and not too stressed..

Pupz what stage are you at?

congrats to all those BFP's out there

sorry for all those who got BFN i know how it feels to get those negative results ((((((hugs)))))

thinking of you all on your 2ww.

lots of love and      als xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi all.

hope the 2ww is going well for you all and your not going to .

pat sorry for your bfn

suszane (hope the spotting has stopped and your ok, rest up) and anyone else that is due to test tommorrow good luck.    to you all.

als good luck for start of your 2ww.  

ruth hope your ok, and that cleaning has stopped getting you . sending you some positive vibes   for last few days of the 2ww. not long now.

sorry to all those who have got bfn 

well another wk to go for me. test day next monday. have started going   already. i hate his 2ww lark. if only you could know straight away after treatment life would be soooo much easier.

     to you all.

sam mn
xxxx

[br]: 14/08/06, 12:42i ve just read that breast tenderness dosent appear with a bfp until wk 3. and that breast tenderness in bfn early after ovualtion relates to progesterone released. i have had sore boobs from day 3 after insem. has anyone had sore boobs this early and gone on to have bfp. im feeling really -ve and low.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Don't worry, I think lots of people get breast tenderness as a side effect of the progesterone supplements.  I don't think it's a bad sign at all.  

sx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yipppeee I am now officially allowed to be here as I had transfer earlier today and therefore now on my 2WW.

I had 1 grade 1, 8 cell embryo put on board, the other was a 6 cell and unfortunatly one perished so no frosties for me, so even more reason this has to work.

Fingers crossed for me for the longest 2 weeks of my life......

MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;     
MUST STAY      This WILL WORK  ;


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Just popped in to say hope you are all doing well - wishing you lots of    on your 2WW.

The 2ww is an awful time and believe me *when* you get a BFP you then have another awful 2ww of waiting for a scan to see if all is well - its no- stop!!!

Piketh - Good luck for testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## femme (Jan 4, 2006)

sam,

just thought id pop in and say breasts were really tender for me all through the 2ww i also had af type pains throughout too.

femme


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hiya

am testing on the 17th - 3 more days of madness!!

Samxx

(3rd icsi)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Jenny

Good luck to everyone here, go all the BFP's!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to ask if i could join you?  Had one gorgeous grade one 9 cell embie put back this morning and im now on the dreaded 2ww   Only the one back as im young and clinic policy for under 30's......i did try and push my luck though but there was no chance of me having two.

Will have a read through the posts to get to know everyone!

Loads of      for eveyone!

Bendybird.xxj


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all,

as some already know from my other posts, this 7th ICSI cycle has ended in a BFN.

I've had MASSES of tests - NK cells (IVIG plus steroids this cycle) anti-cardiolipids, thyroid etc etc and DH had DNA framentations tests on swimmers. This lot alone cost over £1000 I think, plus £1200 for the IVIG.
However, the Lister are far more pro-active than my previous clinic who were private and NHS. They offered no tests.
The Lister now want to try PGS to check the actual embryos, which will add a few thou to the bill  

I'll leave you all to it now - good luck for the rest of our testers - I hope you get the dream xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I'll be silently popping in to check on you all.

LOL

Lisa x


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Lisa, am so sorry darling.  It's so unfair.  My heart goes out to you and your dh.  
Thinking of you.  
Suzanne x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pat ~ really sorry for your news.....so unfair hun 

Lisa ~ big hugs for you too.....you are due some luck hun and i wish you all the very best 

Bendybird, Sam and Als ~ welcome to you all.......much luck and sticky vibes 

KTx ~ yey, good to have you here 'properly' at last  Hope you feel ok after ET and everything crossed for you 

Suzanne ~ hope the spotting has stopped......loads of luck to you and to all the others testing tomorrow   

Love and luck to all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm now very worried after reading today's posts. I've got vaguely tender boobs and also everyone else seems to have had 6 or 8 cell embies transferred though mine were only a 2 cell and a 4 cell! They were frozen ones though which might account for it but I don't think this is good!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just nipped on Pupz cos I read your post - please don't worry honey.  I have been a member of FF for a while now and I have known and read about lots of ladies who have had 2/3/4 cell embies put back and have gone on to get BFP !!!  So try not to stress about things honey, you have as much chance as anyone else on here.  

Wishing all you ladies on the 2ww loads of               and      

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

pubz - I had 2 2cell embryos implanted in 2003 and I have a nearly 2 year old wandering about so dont panic. I am on 2ww from FET and test on thursday. I had 2  blast put back but no mention of grades/cells just that they were as they would like them! When do you test?
Good luck to my fellow 2wwers especially jenny!
Love Ruth (wicklow)


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello all!
Hope you are all coping with the 2ww!!

I am needing a bit of advice and reassurance please! 
Am getting slight AF  cramp and getting very upset about it! Should I just give up all hope or could this be some other sort of pain?? I have had no signs of spotting as yet but am dreading going to the toilet!
Also could anyone tell me if it doesn't work and I end up getting Af is it a normal Af with all normal PMT symptoms or is it different? Its just I normally get really bad skin before Af and I haven't got any spots at the mo (although next time I go to the loo I will probably look like a pizza)

Any help greatly appreciated!!!

Hope everyone is OK and sending much love to you all!!


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi fellow 2ww.

vickey, ty not to worry about the af type cramps, many people get them and go on to have a bfp. good luck, sending you     for your 2ww.

pupz sending you some sticky vibes and   , i dont know much about ivf but have read others having bfp from 2 and 4 cell embies.

lisa sorry for bfn . good luck for your next step.

bennybird and ktx welcome to the madness of 2ww   .

good luck to everyone thats testing today. thinking of you all sending      

im feeling a bit better today thanks to everyone on here and the support. still feeling quite -ve but much more relaxed about it if that make sense. thanks ladies for all your support throught the madness of the 2ww. (still have sore boobs and now low dull ache in abdo, or am i imagine that  )

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice!

Was just wondering... I read someones post on here and they seemed to know when their AF would be due.
Does anyone know how to work out when its due a it seems like such a long time since the last one

Vickey
xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

pupz hun dont worry, everyone has different sized embies hin, some people have them put back after 2 days and  some put them back after 3 or 4 days which makes them have more cells. It is normal for your embies to be 2-4 cells if you had a 2 day transfer. 

Vickey if you have a 28 day cycle then a/f is due 14 days from e/c, because they count e/c as ovulation day.xxxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello to all a   here for us although i am very worried, i asked my levels and they said 85 which is good i think but with me losing before i don't know how many people have lost more than one and it's making me nervous! anyway he he also gobsmacked i am going to be positive and not think negative thoughts hope that is the best way not think well you pregnant today who know about tomorrow! love me


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Huge congratulations blondieh! You deserve it hun! Positive thinking... positive thinking.. and your levels are excellent too by the way!

tuppence xx


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Skye!
Just one more question...what happens if you don't have a 28 day cycle! I am normally 26 or 27 so how many days after E/C is AF due then

Vickey

Congrats Blondieh on your   and I hope everything runs smoothly from now on!!

Loys of love to all!!


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi all

I am now half way through the 2WW and it's driving me nuts as usual.

I have slightly sore boobs and getting a few pulling pains but I know these are symptoms of the cyclogest - so it's making me a bit   as I am spinning from confidence one minute to having really negative thoughts the next.

I have just ordered some pee sticks from the internet which should arrive in a day or two - please call the    if I start talking about testing too early. 

I wish all of you lovely ladies     and hope that the coming few weeks bring lots and lots of BFP's!!!

Catch up with you all soon.

Kazza


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry if my questions are all repeating themselves but I keep thinking of new things to ask!!

So if I am on a 26 or 27 days cycle how many days after E/C should I expect AF and also is day of E/C day 1 or is day after E/C day 1??

Sending lots of   and   to everyone who is on 2ww!

Much love


----------



## wjs (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I am about half way through my 2WW and going mad - really scared to go to the loo as am sure thats what started miscarriage last time ( has BFP and miscarriage at 7 weeks )- Doctors says very unlikely but am terrified - consequently feel really bloated !
Desparate to do a test - I know its mad - have promised myself will not do one till Fri - even then I know it is too early
Does anyone know can I use glycerin suppositories - the chemist says they are OK to take when you are pregnant ?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Blondie ~ congratulations hun  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!

Welcome Kazza and Wjs......love and luck to you both  

Kazza   they're watching 

Vickey ~ try not to worry too much about the cramps....lots of ladies have had them and gone on to have BFPs 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## VJ35 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Could you possibly answer my question as I am getting slightly neurotic...
Hi All

If I am on a 26 or 27 days cycle how many days after E/C should I expect AF and also is day of E/C day 1 or is day after E/C day 1??

Thanks

V


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Vickey - noticed your question when I was looking through to see how the tests went on this thread. 

I have a similar cycle to yours - 25-26 days. IVF messes with the cycle somewhat so it's difficult to say when af will arrive. My first attempt I started spotting 11 days after et. Af arrived overnight the night I was due to test. This time I didn't have the spotting till the day before the test (day 15) but af arrived again on the night before testing. My cycle was out for a while after ivf - finally had a 28 days cycle for a while! - but soon settled down. 

Try not to worry too much about when it would be due if it's going to come this month. Easier said than done I know....

Cathie x


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh Jenny, am so sorry.  We all know how you feel and will try to support you.

Well, I've had a weird result...of course.  It's not negative, but it's not positive.  My beta's are very low, at 19.  The nurse said less than 3 is negative & higher than 25 is positive.  It could go either way from here, so I'm going to need a lot of monitoring & maybe more expensive IVIG treatment for killer cells.  I'm confused, and don't really know how common this is & what are the chances of BFP at the end.  I thought the waiting couldn't get any worse!  I'm now waiting for a call from the ARGC to find out what to do next.  Does anyone know of this happening?  

Congrats blondieh!

Suzanne x


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news jenny. Where are you off and what thread are you posting on?

Piketh - I've just sent you a message back on the ARGC thread. Thinking of you during this time

Tuppence xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

HI Guys 

One day down and as we are advised to test on 1st pee of the day I feel pleased to say only have 12 days left !!!

Hi bendy fancy seeing you here!!

Jenny, Tracy  sending you both a big        

Blondieh a huge     to you.

Suzanne I dont really know what to say honey, as I havent heard of this before but then this is my first ICSI, I hope you get the BFP you are looking for it sounds like you are closer to a BFP than a BFN only 6 more points to go sending you lots of      

Hope everyone else is all ok and is coping in this mad 2WW.

Love to all

Kate

Ps Skye how are you doing?


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi girls  

First of all, so sorry Jenny on your BFN - take a deep breath, don't hold it for too long, and I'm sure the courage to go again will be there. I've managed it 7 times and I'm still not ready to give in x

Congrats to Blondieh and  Piketh - a big well done x

a quickie to let you know I'm already booked for my review, so I can get going - YET AGAIN - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All I can say girls, keep the faith - its what brings our dreams home  

Lots of love, luck and babydust to all reading this message xxx

Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Congratulations Blondieh and Piketh!     
Jenny - I am so sorry hun  
I am due to test tomorrow and this afternoon had a tiny spotting of brown blood, the clinic have told me to rest and test in the morning as planned and the fact its brown means its old and better out than in   My AF is normally late so really hoping this may be implantation bleeding like others have experianced


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Lisa, so glad you're going for it again.  Hope this is the one for you.

Jodie Bogie,     rest up, and good luck tomorrow.

I've got to test again tomorrow, to see if my dismal levels (19) go up or down.  Currently it's not a positive & not a negative.  If HCG level goes up, there's hope, and if not, that's it.  I've also got to double my clexane & do more IVIG.  Bit miserable about it all, and swing between being positive and despondent.  Just have to wait & see what tomorrow brings.  
Suzanne x


----------



## dazzled (Jan 17, 2006)

I tested on Sunday and I got a BFP. I cant believe it my 1st go at DIUI. I think it is only starting to sink in now. I have my 7 week scan on 2nd September.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

I have tested BFN   we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh Jodie I'm so sorry to hear that. i too thought i would be 3rd time lucky but not to be the case unfortunately either.

I know what you are going through right now. You need time for yourself and do a lot of me, me, me therapy. It is such a horrible time and believe me I'm still crying over my loss too but you do get stronger day by day.

Take good care of yourself, I'm sure your DH will as well. 

Thinking of you and have faith it will work. It's just a question of time.

lots of love
tuppence xx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

So sorry Jodie.  I wish there was something to make it ok, but it's just so hard.  Try to plan something with your DH to look forward to, just to have something happy on the horizon.  I know nothing can make up for the negative result though.  Maybe tomorrow's test might show you to be borderline like me  .  Thinking of you.


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

hello all-lots of action on here today so first of all loads of hugs and kisses to those who need it , congrats to those who need that and to all thx for all your reassuring comments.

In case it helps after my 1st unsuccessful FET I did not get af till 6 days after the test day so i'm not sure there's any right time for it to come. I also had a lot of af type feelings in the 2nd week which made me test early and then again at about day 13 and as they were both bfn i assumed that the feelings were in fact af but obviously that was not in fact the case.

In summary I'm afriad i think that cramping etc during 2ww could mean anything at all ( and poss tender boobs by the sound of it) so there is point dwelling on it. MUCH MUCH easier said than done as we all well know. i know that's not much comfort but it's not all necessarily bad either.

On the how many cells point I've never been asked how many days i want to develop the embies before they are transferred-the hosp only seems to do 2 day transfers-did you ask for longer in the tube??

B4n-am going to be away with dh for a couple of nights. Take care all . Only 1 days to gofor me......

[br]: 15/08/06, 22:09Mistake, mistake....meant only 13 days to go for me....


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Vickey on a 26 day cycle you would be due a/f 13 days after e/c, but tx does usually stuff it all up any way also e/c day is day 0.xxxxx

Cant remember who asked how i was....im doing ok, due to go back to college soon, decided not to give up yet and will be looking for a good clinic soon but think it will be at least a year before we start again   plenty to occupy us till then as dh and i are both having a career change and are retraining  

Hope you are all doing great xxxxx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Just for the record after my BFP after normal AF followed by brown discharge .... I had a HCG blood test on Monday, day 14, it was about 72.  They like to see around 100 so this is low.  Have to blood test again tomorrow.  Hope it's not ectopic but clinic don't seem worried ....but I am!

Druzy xx

congrats to everyone else with P's and commiserations to the N's xx


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

hi girls

congratulations to Blondieh and  Piketh !!!

Sorry to hear about the -ve tests for Jenny and Jodie - big hugs

And good luck to all 2ww's. As Bon Jovi would say keep the faith (sorry for poor humour I blame the lack of sleep)

Well my first ever BFP has finally arrived! I thought I would be jumping around for joy but I am really scared to as it was only a faint blue line? I must confess I was naughty and tested yesterday (a day early) and it was a faint positive then too. I was hoping for a stonger line today so I could start to feel confident but it is about the same.  Fingers crossed.

Advice anybody?

LoL Janey


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

congrats janey and all other BFPs so sorry to all those BFN I wish you all the best for the future and future BFPS for you all!! I test tomorrow but wont get back on line till thursday pm or fri morning as inlaws are here to stay (great timing I know but here for sons birthday on sunday!)
All the best
Ruth


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Ruth

Good luck with the test! Sending lots of positive vibes!!!

My in laws were staying for a few days also. It was quite nice actually and was a good distraction! 

Lol janeyx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Morning all,

Ruth, good luck with the inlaws & enjoy DS's birthday.

Huge congrats Janey & Dazzled.  We need to hear the positives!!

Druzy - really hope your levels continue to rise ok.  It's so frustrating.

Well, after my dismal performance yesterday, with blood test only showing level of 19 & a bloody inconclusive result (who said you can't be a little bit pregnant    ),. I've finally succumbed & did a HPT this morning.  BFN.  Worst thing is I haven't told DH, because I felt sneaky doing it without him knowing.  The thing is, I know he'd rather wait for the official result, and would rather not know bad news until the last possible minute, so I think I did the right thing.  I'm off to ARGC for repeat test now, and then bloody work.  Will have to try to be grown-up & keep the tears at bay if it is bad.

Thanks for the suppor, and keep smiling everyone.

Suzanne x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JANEY71 ON YOUR BFP and to everyone else who got a BFP!!!!!!

         

Glood luck to everyone else testing soon

sorry for anyone who has got a BFN..((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## janey71 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the congrats!!!

Good luck today Suzaanne!!!!


Lol janeyxxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

janey, 
you are most welcome, do you have blood tests? My inlaws arrive tomorrow afternoon. Have friends over today and haircut. Mums coming with me to clinic tomorrow and then waiting at hers for results. Hoping dh will get to hers in time to hear 1st hand!

Take care, hopefully we will be pregnant together!
Ruth


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Dazzled and Janey I bet you are both on  

Sending Jodie, and Suzanne lots of     

I am ok, but cannot not believe we are only two days down and 12 to go !!!!!

Hopefully the rest of week will go a bit quicker

Take Care all

Ktx


----------



## wjs (Sep 13, 2004)

HI Piketh

Don't be too disheartned - some HPT only pick up a positive if HCG over 50 - so it still may have gone up - my friend had 2 false -ve and she has a beautiful baby girl !

Wishing you lots of luck

WJS


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Definately a bfn for us. We are devastated and will now have a well earned rest, when ready we will consider ARGC. If anyone has success stories PM me I will be interested to hear them.
Congratulations to all you BFP's one day I hope to join you  
xxx


----------



## EmmaL (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

I am testing on 21st August and it is my second IVF after two failed IUI's and one failed IVF.  Finger's crossed this time!!!

Emma


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Congratulations to all the  

 to all the 

and      to all the testers

Don't ever give in xx xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rocky (Sep 14, 2005)

Hiya,
Just thought id get my name up there with the rest of you lot of testers .
Testing 20th Aug - ICSI (fet) ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Hugs
Bec


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vickey hun, hope you are feeling ok and not too neurotic now......did you see Skyes post? Hope that has helped you.

Jenny ~ really sorry that you got a BFN 

Jodie ~ so sorry for your news too.....take care of yourself 

Emma and Bec ~ welcome to you both......happy chatting with all the lovely ladies on here and LOADS of luck 

Druzy ~ any news? 

Suzanne ~ absolutely everything crossed for your levels today 

Lisa (69Chick) ~ you are one strong woman.....very much looking forward to putting a BFP up for you next time. Much luck to you....take care xx

Dazzled and Janey ~ congratulations to you both......enjoy it all and be very happy and healthy 

Pupz ~ hope you're having a fab time with DH 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pat19 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, 

I got a BFN on Sunday as alot of you already know.  I was just wondering how long it usually takes for A/F to show up after you stop all drugs? 


Thanks 
Pat 
X


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Sorry for your BFN Pat, I always get AF before the end of the 2ww so never have to wait but I know some people wait a week or so so I guess everyone's different.  Perhaps check with the clinic if you are worried.

For the record, had my 2nd HCG test today, and it hadn't really gone up at all, only from 72 to 82 or something so "it's not a viable pregnancy, it's all over, stop taking the pessaries"!  Game over I'm afraid.  The clinic weren't very interested in whether or not it's ectopic either, couldn't really get much straight info out of them but I "think" the levels would have risen significantly today if it was an issue so perhaps I don't have to worry about that either, that was my main concern.  I wasn't surprised that it's not viable, I read on the internet that HCG on day 14 of under 100 is not a good sign, under 40 only 20% of pregnancies continue and over 40 only 6%!  Well, that's what I understood so why my clinic even got slightly excited I have NO IDEA.  I guess there's always an exception, so I hope that other who find themselves in this situation are the exception..

Druzy x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

druzy, sorry for your result and for the clinic not being very sensitive - what clinic are you at?
I have blood test tomorrow and dont feel too positive, have had pains on my left side all day -  this is our final attempt. I hope the time goes by quickly. Im not doing a HPT im waiting for blood test tomorrow. Anyone had pains and still had BFP?

All the best for the other 2ww ers

Ruth


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Every one, 

I am back after a short break, i´m on day 6 of my 2ww, due to test 25 Aug.
This is my second IVF and because last time the eggs were grade A and even the frozen ones were Grade A and still no result, they have decided to put 3 back in this time, I thought it was worth the risk and just get on with it. God help me if all 3 cling on in there, although she doubts that very much.
I am very positive this time, alot more relaxed and cheerful, i know i have just got to keep trying until i am successful.
Having plenty of time off from work because when i am there i work too hard and i am constantly on my feet so thats not so good, it´s worked out well because my husband is away tomorrow and my sister in law has come out today, so i can dine out and totally chill out.

Good luck every one else, is any one else testing the same day?

Sarah
xx


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

hiya

Pat - I am so sorry for you BFN.  I usually get AF 4 days after stopping drugs, so if you are like me it will arrive tomorrow or Friday. I hope you can take some time for you.

Druzy - So so sorry.  This happened to me last time and I know it's so hard as you always have some hope until the last minute.

 to all the   and Congratulations to all the  !!!

Wicklow - good luck for tomorrow.  I too am having pains on my left side. Let's hope it's a good sign.

Sarahfoster - Hiya - hope you have a relaxing 2ww - I test on the 22nd - if I get that far!

Take care all - I am keeping the   at bay but not sure how long for.  I am soooo tired and despite having a lunchtime nap am still wiped out and I haven't done anything!!!  Could this be a sign?  

Kazza


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in to see how you are all doing.

*Blondeih * - excellent news on your . Come over and join me on the waiting for 1st scan thread.

*Dazzled and Janey* - . Move onto the waiting for 1st scan thread - we need some more people!!

*Skye* - Just wanted to say . Hope your ok darling?? Been thinking of you x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi

Well done Blondie on your BFP.

Got AF 2 days before test day so it will have to be for next time.

Good luck to anyone else on 2ww.


Steph


----------



## Kate0103 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone - Please can i join you 2wwers.  My name is Kate and this is my first IVF cycle, we are having ICSI.  I had ET yesterday, luckily we managed to get two embies to blastocyst stage so these were transferred.  Tomorrow i'll find out if there are any other blasto's to freeze (fingers crossed).  My blood test day is next Friday 25th.  Is there anyone out there with a date around that time.
I'm not sure how i am meant to feel - feels strange that everything is over now, no more injections, scans or appointments just a horrid wait.  We're off to Brighton tomorrow for a few days to try and take our minds off it.  I've become completely obsessed with thinking about it, but i'm sure this is normal.  I dont feel any different today, just a bit achy, but maybe this is normal too.  Is anyone else having or had blasto transfer out there
Lovely to meet you all.
Kate xxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Kate I am a Kate to and I test on the Monday rather than the Friday so lets hope we both get BFP's I had ICSI rather than Blasts though....

Hi to everyone else and a special big                     to Druzy what a nightmare to have to go through, I hope you are getting lots of TLC from your partner.

3 days down for me only 11 to go [br]: 17/08/06, 10:16Good Luck Sammij and Wicklow cant wait to hear your news.....[br]: 17/08/06, 10:26Where is everyone today........


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

well...... I had my blood test and...... ihave to wait for a phone call, anytime after 12.30! I will let you know
Ruth

samij - good luck to you too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ruth I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Roll on the next 1/2 hour or so

Sammij unfortunatly got a Negative

Ktx


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies,

Thanks all for the good wishes     

The news finally came at 5pm yesterday.  My levels had risen from the crappy 19 on test day to 32.  More tests on Friday, and possibly IVIG then too.  Sooooo, things are going in the right direction, but I have to be realistic & know that it's still not good & this could be just delaying the bad news.  It's so frustrating, just when you think the waiting is over, but I'm staying positive, and no AF yet  .

Do you count EC or ET as day 1?  At ARGC, they count EC as day one, so using that timescale, I had my first HCG test at day 15.  However, if you count EC+1 as day 1, I would have tested on day 12, and today would be day 14.    Sorry, I'm confusing myself now.

How are you all doing?

Sammyj, Jenny, Jodie & Pat - thinking of you.  So sorry.  

Jodie, please feel free to PM me if you'd like ARGC info, or visit the ARGC potentials & newbies thread.  Hope the time with your DH helps strengthen you.    

Druzy.  Really sorry you're havng such an awful time.  I know exactly how you feel.  It's hard enough doing the 2ww, but then having it dragged out day after day is evil .  I fear I might have the same result.  Thinking of you especially.

Ruth - wishing you good luck and   today.  Hope you get your BFP.

WJS - thanks so much for the positive story.  It really helps.

Kate, KT, Sarah, Pupz, Bec, Emma - good luck for your 2ww.  Hope you're managing to keep sane.  Kazza, lots of rest is good so keep sleeping!

Lisa - when is your review?  Hope you get some answers & support.

Blondieh, Dazzled, Janey, Mrs Jof & all the BFPs - hope you're having a happy & healthy first trimester.  

Lots of love &


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wicklow     ?? oooh how exciting cant wait to hear


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

now i am panicking my level was 85 on my blood test date i have to go back next monday what should it be then? i will be 5 weeks pregnant?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello,

Druzy ~ i'm sorry about your levels hun and the way your clinic have been  Much love and many hugs to you xx

Suzanne ~ sorry you are having to go through this....still keeping everything crossed for you 

Pat and Steph ~   take care of yourselves xx

Ruth ~ good luck for today......hope your call brings fab news 

Kate and Sarah ~ welcome to you both........hope the ladies on here help keep you from going  Love and luck 

Take care all....got to go walk the doggies in the rain now!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Just thought i'd say Hi and i am now officially joining you on the  ,  I am on my 2nd IUI treatment and got basted on Monday and am still on my hols.

I got on well, everything went smoothly, dh had 13.7mill   this time.  So we have a better chance than we did last time.

Anyway this was just a quicky to say i am joining you guys and wish everyone lots of   .

And i'll be back sat (on my birthday!! ) so see you then!

E x x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Any News yet Wicklow?


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

yep news fo me........  I am over the moon! didnt get call until 2.45! My levels were 119 (1st time they were 101 so I am pleased)

Sorry to the BFNs and congrats to all BFPS. i THINK I MUST BE THE LUCKIEST MUMMY ALIVE!
Thankyou for all your thoughts i was touched.

Ruth


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

congrats to all those BFPs out there.

Piketh and BlondieH so sorry you're having the HCG level thing and I'm sorry if my info panicked you.  My understanding was the levels should be around 100 on day 14 counting ET as day 0, the day after as day 1.  It's also not totally impossible that things can work out.  Levels should double every 48 to 72 hours.  But again I think there are exceptions to this too and I guess that's why your clinics are continuing to test you, so that's good.  I'm sorry I can't remember the address but if you poke around on google under HCG levels you should find a website that has various charts.  Although sometimes all this knowledge is a dangerous thing and perhaps you should just wait for the clinic outcome, after all they are still keeping an eye on you.  Also neither of you have had a proper bleed, I understand, whereas I did.

Good luck.

Druzy xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wicklow, congratulations     

You must be on  

Ok..i thought next week would be a killer but time is going soooooooooooooo slowly already and my tummys crampy today so cant stop thinking about it and knicker checking   

Love and baby dust to everyone!

Bendybird.x


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratualtions Wicklow!!!!


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

WEY HEY FOR WICKLOW RUTH  .
Welcome Ellie.
Druzy, thanks for the update.  Hope you're being looked after.
Suzanne x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Ruth.....fantastic news 

Ellie ~ welcome  Hope you are having a lovely holiday and have a very Happy Birthday for Saturday  Good luck!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
I have been at the July/August cycle buddies.
I am back..I have had ET today and had 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell embryo put back in.
luck and positive thoughts now i think.
Good luck to everyone, find this site invaluable help, love our 'family' here.
Test date is 29 Aug, can I be on list please, thanks
Molly mo
x


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats ruth on your bfp.

 to all those with bfn.

4 days to test day for me. but have af cramps so think af will be on her way this weekend. me and dh are going away for wked to take are mind of things. so will let you know on return how things have panned out.

good luck to everyone testing ov er the next few days    

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Molly ~ welcome  Sending many positive and very  your way,

Sam ~ had a lovely weekend with DH....try not to worry too much about the cramps, a lot of people have had them and still gone on to have BFPs 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi can anyone tell me if faint positive lines are still blue or do they tend to be a greyish colour.. i mean really faint positive lines... or could it be the shade where the blue line should appear normally??

thanks and good luck to everyone xxxx

(((((((hugs))))) to all those that need one at this time

Im going totally mad!!!  als xx


----------



## Joanne R (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well its all over for me, AF arrived yesterday.  Wasn't due to test until Monday because for some reason my clinic make you wait 16 days to test.

Spent most of yesterday  

Back at work on Monday after 3 weeks off for the treatment and moving house 2 weeks today so I'm going to try and concentrate on other things for a few weeks.

Got 3 frosties, so will speak to the clinic and maybe try again around December.

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's and   to all the BFN's

Joanne


----------



## Badkitten (Apr 13, 2006)

Joanne,  ,  very sorry.  Hope you can spend some happy time together in your new home & focus on those frosties.

Als, sorry can't help as I've never even had a faint line.  Can you call one of the nurses at your clinic to ask?

Hope the weekend away helps you take your mind off all this Sam, and welcome Molly Mo.

Love, Suzanne x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ruth                I am so pleased for you - trust you to put the info down just after I had gone off line for the evening.... but Conhratulations you must be sooooo happy

Joanne R sending you loads of      

Hiya Molly Mo -- You lucky girl having transfer yesterday and testing on Tuesday 29th Bendy and I had transfer on Monday and we aren't ment to test until the 28th, how come yours is so short did you have blasts?

Who was is that mentioned O dreams and what did they mean as I had one last night !!!!

Kate x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Ktx - thanks for your warm wishes. I will send my babydust to you and of course to Bendy.

Sam - i see you did DIUI, we did DIVF so I really do wish you all the luck.

Mrs Jof and Panda - its been your smiling pics that kept me going over the 2ww, you seem so upbeat, i owe you lots! 

Take care  
to you all


Ruth


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ruth How exciting I bet you are on Cloud 9 !!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Have been keeping my beady eye out on this thread (have been here a couple of times too) 
Ruth... what did i tell ya the other day hun!!!! Congrats !  

Joanne...   for you hunnie.    

Just wanna say   to everyone else thats testing over next couple of weeks. XXXX         

Sorry for lurking! Ceri x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Thanks for all the lovely welcomes, you are all so nice.
Joanne, i am so sorry about your BFN...it is always sometimes so wicked.
Ruth, big big congratulations, you must be so pleased, well done!
kate, I don't understand totally why I have ET yesterday and testing 29th Aug but for the fact that clinic (crm London) do blood test 12 days after ( not including) Et day.Actually, they ask if you want to test yourself or they will with blood test that can pick up the levels on that day?
Can someone please remind me when implantation is meant to happen? How many days post ET, or is it post EC?
Confused...even after all my treatment history
Thanks
Molly Mo
x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its strange isnt it how every hospital is all so different

Good luck Molly

Ktx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hello all,

I just wanted to pop in and say hello as i am testing on the 23rd. ....Wednesday. 
One minute i'm positive the next i'm terrified it hasn't worked.
I had 2 blasts put back on monday and was told to test, 10 days later. So wednesday it is.

Sam, i was pregnant last year ( sadly miscarried at 12 weeks) but i had af pains up until 8 weeks and before my af was due. It is your uterus stretching getting ready for a baby. The problem is they feel the same as af...so please don't get too down. You may still be pregnant yet!

Als2003flower I think if you have 2 lines however faint, you are pregnant. As long as you had the line within the time frame ie within 10minutes of testing. I think anytime after that then it can't be counted....Good Luck

Is anybody else testing on the 23rd?
Angela


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi thanks Finlay foxy for advice and Piketh for your reply...

Im really stressed out now!! ive just been to the loo and its as though my AF has started... I dont think its spotting or implantation because i wouldnt have got the faint line today then implantation bleed today would i 

This IVF lark gets harder each time and you think you know everything but there is always something different each time we try again...  

als xx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

als2003flower that beleive it or not it could be a  really good sign. 
I had af pains until i was 8 weeks. Especially at the beginning. It's your uterus stretching to accomadate the baby. Please don't worry. 
I'm sure you are ok.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

finlay - I dont know anyone else testing on wednesday but there are quite a few on Tuesday and Friday.

Als I am sure everything is fine when is your official test day?


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello all!

Hope you don't mind me joining in, its been really helpfull to read all the posts!

Had 2 x Blasts transferred on Monday on first IVF and testing on 23rd - keeping everything crossed and sending babydust to everyone.

I thought I'd have a feeling one way or another, but just dont know if its working or not - getting the odd stabbing pain and needing to wee all the time but who knows!!!

(Angela - good to see you on Monday - hope all's going well with you!)

Lots of Love and Baby Dust to all who need it!
Angie.[br]: 18/08/06, 13:05Just been to the loo for the 100th time today & got some pinkish spotting - anyone know if there's any chance this could be implantation

Taken 2 wks off work for the 2 week wait and now feeling a bit isolated, especially as its my birthday today! - Its nice to know that there's others out there on the 2ww.

Angie.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY!!!!!!

ITS MINE THIS MONTH TOO THE DAY BEFORE TEST DAY

KATEXX


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Kate and Happy Birthday to all who have birthdays in the dreaded 2ww!
Angie.


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I tested today with a blood test (day 15) and got a  ......

Apparently my levels are 439!!!!!

I do not know what to do with myself now.....

Tikki. xx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

congratulations Tikkie. Very high levels - could be twins perhaps

all the Best
Tuppence xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congratulations Tikki !!!! Sounds like Twins to me


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fandabbydozy tikki, *CONGRATS* hunnie. Yep double trouble?


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry to be a pain.. i had self importance today and didnt congrat those BFP's 
sorry if you had the nasty BFN...

lots of love all
als xx

another 7 days to go for testing.....until then..

thank you all xxxxx


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Congratulations Tikki!!!!

That is fantastic news.

Great levels!

Do you have a scan date yet?  To check for twins 

Kazza


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

hello all-just had a few good days away with dh before go back to work next week  

Firstly commiserations to the bfn's in the last few days and congrats to all the bfp's. I particularly feel for those who are having problems with the hcg levels -that is soo crap-had a similar thing on clomid and could not understand how pregnancy not viable when as had had 2 + hpt's the week b4 and no af but there you go. it just went away. Clinic seemed surprised i did not know that could happen. Consultant did point out at the time and I think he is probably right, that hpt's are just too sensitive these days and give people hope when it's not certain that all is as it should be. So sorry sorry sorry to those of you with that happening. Makes me think i would not be happy with an early bfp anyway!!

other thoughts-I've read somewhere that real prg symptoms like feeling sick, tired and having dark nipples actually don't happen till weeks 5 or 6 and anything else is figments of imagination or wish fulfillment.  Not very cheery but worth bearing in mind.

Also, my clinic routinely tests on day 17 not earlier regardless of the treatment or what cell stage the embies were at at transfer. This is ok for me as I had only a 2 and a 4 cell put in. i think they do it to try to stop any hcg level issues as by the time the day 17 test is done this matter should be reasonably certain. Also they only seem to test pee and don't give out hcg levels.I would be much happier with blood and proper levels particularly with my history. Do you think I could ask for that??

Anyway sorry for the non cheery post! Wasn't meant to be! My two snowbabies have been in now for a full 7 days! Not pleased at having to go back to work next week but maybe it will take my mind of things. or then again, maybe not......


----------



## veepops (May 14, 2006)

hi 
can i join this thread as i had my ET this afternoon, pregnancy test on 28th!
i had 2 embryos put back in that went to blastocyst. not sure if going to freeze any yet will find out tomorrow how many potentially.
am not sure what to do with myself for 10 days!
good luck to everyone.
verityx[br]: 18/08/06, 18:16hi 
i am testing 28th august, had ET this afternoon.
good luck everyone
veex


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Cpngratulations Tikki!
Molly mo


----------



## mistyeeyore (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello Angela
Thanks for the personal message, I hope you see this reply!

Had some spotting today and really hoping that it's implantation bleed   (according to Lister it can sometimes take a while for the bleed to show?) and couple of stabbing pains too. 

Same as you, up one minute and down the next, but mother-in-law pointed out that at each stage we've had bad signs (i.e. told may not have enough eggs, may not survive Blastocyst stage, etc.) and each stage has turned out with the best result - plenty of eggs and 4 to Blast -  so keeping everything crossed for us all  .

Keep in touch!  - In-Laws down tomorrow, so probably wont be back online 'till Sunday / Monday!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL BFP's - HOPE ITS CATCHING!!!  AND   TO ALL WHO NEED IT!

Angie.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65467.0.html


----------

